# طعام وتعزية



## Star Online (10 مارس 2009)

*

الثلاثاء 10 مارس 2009​ 

لماذا أذهب حزينًا؟ 

أقولُ لله صخرني: لماذا نسيتني؟ لماذا أذهبُ حزينًا من مضايقة العدو؟ ( مز 42: 9 )

«لماذا أذهبُ حزينًا من مضايقة العدو؟» 

هل عندك جواب على هذا السؤال؟ هل تذكر سببًا لماذا تمضي حزينًا عابس الوجه بدلاً من الفرح؟

 لماذا تستسلم للقلق؟ وأشباح قاتمة تجثم على أفق المستقبل يضطرب لها قلبك؟ 

مَن ذا الذي أخبرك أن الليل سوف لا يعقبه نهار؟ مَن ذا الذي أخبرك أن ظروفك التي تُشبه أمواج البحر الهائج سوف تخلف وراءها مسافة عريضة طويلة من الأوحال السوداء؟

 مَن ذا الذي قال لك أن الشتاء القاسي سوف يستمر متجمدًا عاصفًا باليأس وخيبة الرجاء؟

 أم لست تعلم أن في أعقاب الليل نهارًا مُشرقًا؟ وأن في أعقاب غيوم الشتاء يأتي صفاء الصيف وبهجة الحقول المُثمرة؟

 إذًا ليكن لك دائمًا رجاء، لأن الله لن يتركك ولن ينساك. أ لست تعلم أن الله أباك يحبك وأنت في وسط هذه الظروف الشاقة؟

 إن الجبال الراسية حين يلفها سواد الغيوم تبقى هي هي الجبال الراسية ولو احتجبت بعض الوقت، وهكذا محبة الله الآن وسط ظروف وقتية ضيقة هي هي كما كانت في أيام الرخاء والخير. 


وما من أب يمسك عصا التأديب على طول الخط. والرب يكره العصا كما تكرهها أنت تمامًا، ولكنه يستخدمها عند اللزوم ولأجل الخير فقط، والخير من ورائها أكيد.

 إن على رأس سلُّم يعقوب يوجد إله كله محبة تحفظ وتعتني وتعين وتحرس وتدبر وترتب.

 وعلى أية حال، فإن من نصيبك الأبدي أفراحًا وأمجادًا تتضاءل جدًا أمامها صعوبات الطريق هناك. 

ضع قلبك يا أخي على نصيب مبارك أبدي مضمون ومحفوظ لك بقوة الله، وعندئذٍ سوف تتغنى وتسبح الله من كل القلب. 

ثق إن وضعت قلبك على ميراثك المجيد أنك سوف تتمشى حتى في وسط الأتون، وفي فمك تسبيحة الحمد. ويمكنك من الآن أن تحوّل البرية إلى جنة فيَّاحة، وأن تجعل من الصحراء حديقة غنَّاء. 

إنها خفة ضيقة وقتية سوف تعبر سريعًا، وثِقل مجد أبدي لا بد آتٍ، ولا ينزع أحد الفرح من قلوب المؤمنين. وخمر جديدة أفراحها تدوم، سوف يشربها المفديَون في عُرس طويل عريض أبدي. فلماذا الخوف إذًا؟ 


لا تخف لا تخف   لا تمِل أو ترتجف  



هو قهار الألوف 



لا تخف لا تخف   هو خير مَن يقف  



معك في كل الظروف


سبرجن *​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

Star Online

شكراااااااا على التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

إن الجبال الراسية حين يلفها سواد الغيوم تبقى هي هي الجبال الراسية ولو احتجبت بعض الوقت، وهكذا محبة الله الآن وسط ظروف وقتية ضيقة هي هي كما كانت في أيام الرخاء والخير


لله على كلامك الحلو يا star online

يسلموا ايديك و يباركك الرب


----------



## Star Online (10 مارس 2009)

*
الأربعاء 11 مارس 2009​
حالاً تعالوا إلى المسيح 

تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم ( مت 11: 28 )





أ ليس في المسيح فرح وسلام وخلاص تام لكل مَنْ يُقبل إليه؟ هلمَّ إذًا أيها الخاطئ ألقِ بنفسك في حضنه. تُب توبة صادقة لا عن خطية واحدة معينة، بل عن جميع الخطايا. 

أيها الخاطئ! أمَا سمعت ما يُقال عن ذلك النوع من الخفافيش الذي يعيش في البلاد الحارة، ويُطلق عليه اسم الخفاش المصَّاص. تأمل ماذا يفعل، فإنه يقف على جسم فريسته ويحرك جناحيه عليه كمروحة فتشعر بالراحة والهدوء، بينما هو يمتص دماءها وهي في سُبات عميق، وهذا هو السلام الكاذب الذي يضعه الشيطان أمامك، بينما هو يقودك إلى الهاوية والدمار ( إر 6: 14 ). 

أيها الخاطئ! إذا بقيت في الخطية تذخر لنفسك غضبًا في خزانة ممتلئة ستنفجر دفعة واحدة فتؤدي بك موارد التهلكة، وتُحدرك إلى جهنم، وليس أمامك من مَهَرب. 

أيها الخاطئ! لماذا تبقى عبدًا مَبيعًا تحت الخطية، وتتركها تقتات على دمك وأعصابك إلى أن تصبح جثة هامدة لا حِرَاك فيها، ثم تنحدر روحك إلى الأبدية التعيسة؟ 

لماذا تُلقي بنفسك صيدًا سهلاً للمفاسد، وتستمر في الزيغ والضلال وأنت في غفلة لا تدري أن إبليس مورِّد إلى القبور، إذ يتلف روحك ونفسك وجسدك، وأخيرًا يودي بك إلى جهنم حيث دود لا يموت ونار لا تُطفأ؟ 

ولماذا تستهويك الخطية ومرارتها مرارة الأفسنتين، والشيطان يقدمها لك مُغلَّفة بقطرات الندى والعسل، حتى إذا ارتشفتها تُسكِرَك ثم تستيقظ فإذا أنت في دوامة مريرة؟ 

هيا اهجر الخطية التي ترزح تحتها، لا تغرنك وهي تتهادى في ثياب برّاقة، فالشيطان يتخفى وراءها، ولا يلبث حتى يصوِّب سهامه ويُصيب منك مقتلاً، واعلم أنها في إغرائها أشبه بما فعلته «ياعيل امرأة حابر القيني» وهي تقدم وَطَب اللبن إلى «سيسرا». حتى إذا آنس إليها أخذ يعب من اللبن ثم نام، وبينما هو متثقل في النوم سارعت إليه ودقت الوتد في صدغه وأردته قتيلاً (قض4). 



أيها الخاطئ!
 ها يسوع، 
حَمَل الله الوديع، 
يناديك مع جميع الخطاة قائلاً:
 «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم».
 وها الفرصة مؤاتية،
 فاغتنمها
 واقبل إليه حالاً. 


إسحق لوزا​*​


----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2009)

الخميس 12 مارس 2009

بولس الرسول: الإنسان الجديد  


أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مُجدفًا ومُضطهدًا ومُفتريًا. ولكنني رُحمت ... وتفاضلت نعمة ربنا جدًا مع الإيمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع ( 1تي 1: 13 ، 14)



شاول، الذي كان ينفث تهددًا وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب، ذهب إلى دمشق لكي يقبض على القديسين ويضطهدهم ( أع 9: 1 ، 2). وكلمة «ينفث» تفيد أنه أصبح وحشًا آكلاً لحوم البشر، ومتعطشًا للدماء بسبب غيرته العمياء والزائفة لله. ولقد كان في اضطهاده مفتريًا لا يعرف الرحمة، لكن في طريقه للقبض على الآخرين، تم القبض عليه شخصيًا بواسطة يسوع الناصري، فقوبلت قسوته برحمة الله. حمدًا لاسمه، إنها النعمة التي قبضت على هذا الخاطئ العظيم، النعمة التي أصبحت أبدًا موضوع كلامه وكتاباته؛ نعمة رائعة لا نهائية ومنقطعة النظير! 

لقد أبرق حوله نور من السماء، وتكلم إليه صوت، فسمع كلمات النعمة من سماء مفتوحة: إن مجد النعمة، يُشرق في وجه المُخلِّص، يُخبر الخطاة من أعلى، الله نور والله محبة. 

ودعنا نلقي نظرة أخرى على تغيير شاول كالتالي: 

* قُبض عليه (captured): لقد اعتقلته المحبة الإلهية. وذاك الذي اضطهد الناس حتى الموت، طاردته المحبة لتمنحه حياة أبدية. وبدلاً من وضع الآخرين للموت، وَضع مخلِّص بولس ومخلصنا، نفسه للموت، من أجل خطايانا. لقد وضعت المحبة يدها على شاول الطرسوسي وقالت: ”لقد قبضت عليك، ومن الآن فصاعدًا أنت سجين الرب، أسير المحبة“. 

* أُخضع (conquered): لقد تم القبض على كثير من المجرمين وأودعوا السجون، ولكن لم يتم إخضاع العدد الكبير منهم، ولم تخضع إرادتهم. لكن بولس قال: «لم أكن مُعاندًا للرؤيا السماوية» ( أع 26: 19 ). ويمكنه ـ بدرجة ما ـ أن يقول مثل سيده: «أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت». 

* سُبيَّ (captivated): فقد رُبح قلب بولس. فمحبة ذاك الذي خلَّصه استحوذت على نفسه بأكملها. فكل ما كان يفتخر به قبلاً يحسبه الآن من أجل المسيح خسارة، فهو لم يجد في يسوع فقط السعادة الفائقة في المعرفة التي تتحدى العقل، لكن محبة أشبعت كل شهوة نفسه المفدية. 

* تُحكِّم فيه (controlled): أجبرته محبة المسيح من ذلك اليوم فصاعدًا ألاّ يعيش لنفسه، بل من أجل الذي مات لأجله وقام، فأصبح شغله الشاغل أن يجلب المجد والكرامة للمسيح. 


أوجست فان راين ​ ​


----------



## Star Online (13 مارس 2009)

الجمعة 13 مارس 2009​


*المتغربون المختارون  *


بطرس ... إلى المتغربين من شتات... المختارين بمقتضى عِلم الله الآب السابق، في تقديس الروح للطاعة، ورش دم يسوع المسيح ( 1بط 1: 1 ، 2)



يكتب الرسول بطرس إلى المتغربين المُشتتين، أو «إلى المتغربين من شتات»، إلى أُناس هم شاهد حي على الحقيقة أن اليهود (كشعب) قد فقدوا امتيازاتهم القديمة. إنه يكتب إلى أُناس ضاعت منهم كل الأرض التي كانت لهم عندما داستها بطون أقدامهم، مع أنها كانت أرضًا شاسعة. ولكن المتغربين الذين يوجِّه الرسالة إليهم لم يكونوا، على أية حال، هم كل اليهود المشتتين في تلك المقاطعات، بل يختص «المختارين»، أو الذين اختارهم الله. 

ويذكر في 1بطرس1: 1، 2 ثلاثة أشياء تتعلق باختيار الله لهم، ترتبط بالترتيب «بالآب»، و«الروح القدس»، و«المسيح». ونلاحظ العبارات وحروف الجر المُستخدمة: 

«بمقتضى» ..
 وهي تشير إلى طبيعة الاختيار. 

«في تقديس» ..
 ويشير حرف الجر «في» (في الإنجليزية through أي عن طريق) إلى الطريقة التي تم بها هذا الاختيار. 

«للطاعة».. 
وتشير ”لام العِلة“ هنا إلى الهدف أو القصد المرجو. 

لقد كان اختيار الله لهم ـ ولنا أيضًا، لأن كل من اليهود والأمم ينالون بركات الإيمان عينها على قَدَم المساواة، كما تبين رسائل بولس الرسول ـ كان هذا الاختيار «بمقتضى عِلم الله الآب السابق». فكان هذا العِلم هو ما يميزه، ويا لها من حقيقة تجلب الارتياح! وما أبعدها عن فكرة ”القَدَر الأعمى“ الذي يفترض البعض أنه يسيطر على مصائر البشر. فاختيار الله ليس نزوة، ولا يقوم على الهوى. وفكرة أنه من الممكن أن يُرفَض خاطئ يطلب الخلاص من كل قلبه، بناء على قرار مُسبَّق ضده، هذه الفكرة ليست من كلمة الله في شيء، بل هي كابوس يؤرق منطق البشر. فالله يختار، والنهاية مكشوفة أمامه من البداية، ولذلك فاختياره دائمًا سليم، وتبرره النتائج. 

واختياره هذا يتم «في (أي عن طريق، أو بواسطة) تقديس الروح القدس». وأصل فكرة «التقديس» هي التخصيص (أو الفرز) لله. والروح القدس، وهو الذي بعمله الداخلي في قلوب البشر يَهَب الحياة، يخصِّص (يفرز) الشخص الذي يعمل فيه هذا العمل. 

والهدف المرجو هو أن الشخص الذي تقدَّس يتصف بطاعة المسيح ـ أي أن يطيع كما أطاع ذاك. ويتمتع بفاعلية دمه لهذا الهدف. 


ف.ب. هول​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 مارس 2009)

> والهدف المرجو هو أن الشخص الذي تقدَّس يتصف بطاعة المسيح ـ أي أن يطيع كما أطاع ذاك. ويتمتع بفاعلية دمه لهذا الهدف.


جميل بجد
مرسي على تجدد الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Star Online (13 مارس 2009)

السبت 14 مارس 2009​

*آثار صعود المسيح  *


لكني أقول لكم الحق: إنه خيرٌ لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أُرسله إليكم ( يو 16: 7 )



إني أعتقد تمامًا أن هناك كثيرين من المؤمنين لم يتقدموا قط عن موقف الرسل في بيت عنيا حيث وقفوا شاخصين إلى السماء بينما اختفى سيدهم عن أعينهم في السحاب، وهم يقولون ”لقد انطلق عنا بعيدًا“. فأولئك المؤمنون لم يفهموا ما حصَّله لهم صعود المسيح، ولم يسمعوا بعد صوت الروح القدس في قلوبهم مُخبرًا إياهم من كلمة الله أن خلف تلك السُحب قد اجتاز يسوع المسيح ابن الله السماوات، والآن هو جالس في يمين عرش العظمة في الأعالي. 

وما أعظم تأثير هذه المعرفة فيَّ كمؤمن، فأنا أعرف أن ذلك الشخص المُمجَّد في السماء هو مخلِّصي وأنه هو الذي مات من أجلي. وأنه هو الشخص الذي ربطني بنفسه بالروح القدس. ومعرفة هذه الأمور لا توازيها كل هذه الدنيا. 

وأكرر القول بأن هذا الحق له أهميته العُظمى. إن نسيت كل شيء آخر فلا تنسى أنه سبب بقاء كنيسة الله على الأرض،  إلى وقتنا الحاضر، هو أن الرب يسوع المسيح مرتفع الآن في المجد، والكنيسة من بداءتها ترتبط بتمجيد الرب يسوع المسيح ونزول الروح القدس. 

هذا هو أول وأثمن فكر يجب أن يملأ قلب كل عضو في جسد المسيح. وزيادة على ذلك، فالروح القدس يسكن هنا لكي يحفظ قلوب القديسين في شركة عملية بيسوع المسيح المُمجَّد. هذه حقيقة أيها الأحباء. وعندما أقول ”حقيقة“ أعني أنها شيء تم وكمُل أيضًا. فحضور الروح القدس على الأرض هو حقيقة تمامًا كما أن موت المسيح على الصليب هو حقيقة، وتمجيده في الأعالي الآن حقيقة أيضًا. 

ولكن، كم من الناس يَصلون إلى الصليب ولكنهم لا يتقدمون أكثر! إنهم لا يدخلون السماء الآن بالإيمان ولا يفرحون بما لهم فيها. هم يرجون أنهم سيذهبون يومًا ما إلى البيت ذي المنازل الكثيرة، أما حقيقة كون المسيح قد دخل إلى هناك فعلاً فليس لها عُمق في أفكارهم. هم لا يدركون أن الآب قد مجّده، وبسبب هذا التمجيد قد جاء الروح القدس «المعزي الآخر» لكل فرد منهم، بينما هو يسكن في الكنيسة إجمالاً كهيكل الله. 


و.ج. هوكنج​ ​


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2009)

مواضيعك رائعة ، فيها الكثير من الفؤائد لحياتي الروحية ، فتعلمت ان أرمي بحملي وآ تي الى المريح كي يريحني ، ومن النواحي الأخرى أن أتمتع بفرح الرب العظيم في حياتي ، ليش أذهب حزين وأحمل كل الهموم والرب هو مصدر كل فرح وسعادة ....
والرب يباركك


----------



## Star Online (14 مارس 2009)

كليمو , white rose , Bnota_Zr†a , kokoman , Joyful Song

الرب يبارككم علي محبتكم وحضوركم المميز وكلامتكم المعزية
بأذن المسيح سيكون هذا الموضوع متجدد وسيحتوي علي تأمل لكل يوم من الكتاب المقدس

الرب يبارككم ويحميكم​


----------



## Star Online (14 مارس 2009)

الأحد 15 مارس 2009  ​

حَمَلَ خطية كثيرين  


الذي حَمَلَ هو نفسُهُ خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ( 1بط 2: 24 )



لقد عُلق المسيح على الصليب بكل ازدراء، وعندما عُلق كان موضوع استهزاء المارين. لكن وفي نفس الوقت الذي كان يتألم فيه ويموت هناك، كان لا يزال هو ابن الله الحامل لكل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 3 ).

 كما وكان عليه أيضًا في نفسه حملُ خطايا كل الذين ينتمون إلى الكنيسة. هل نستطيع أن نتصوَّر ماذا يعني ذلك له؟ هذا القدوس تمامًا، الذي قيل عنه إنه ليس فقط لم يُخطئ بل أيضًا لم يعرف خطية، والذي أتى ليُبطِل الخطية ( عب 9: 26 ). 

كان عليه أن يحمل هو نفسه خطاياي في جسمه، كل ملايين بل بلايين الخطايا التي ارتكبتها، بل خطايا كل هؤلاء الذين يكوّنون الكنيسة. فلقد أحبَّ المسيح كنيسته حتى إنه حَمَلَ كل هذه الخطايا في جسده. 
ما الذي كان يعتمل في نفسه القدوسة حينما حَمَل كل هذه الخطايا في جسده؟ إن العبارة اليونانية في العهد الجديد والموحى بها بالروح القدس تقول: «في جسده»، أي أنه لم يكن مجرد شيء خارجي، بل كان شيئًا له التأثير العميق في كيانه الداخلي حيث نسمع صراخه في مزمور40: 12 «حاقت بي آثامي ... كثُرت أكثر من شعر رأسي»، لقد كانت آثامنا نحن، لكنه حملها في جسده، مُتحِدًا نفسه بنا وبحالتنا الشريرة لكي يخلِّصنا. 


لقد جعله الله خطية ( 2كو 5: 21 ) كأنه كان أصل كل أعمالنا الشريرة والمنبع الذي تأتي منه كل الشرور. وتُرك هو نفسه ليُجعل خطية لأنه أحبَّ كنيسته وأراد أن يسلِّم نفسه لأجلها. عندئذٍ وقعت عليه كل دينونة الله الرهيبة فصرخ: «إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني، بعيدًا عن خلاصي؟» ( مز 22: 1 )، «غرقت في حمأةٍ عميقة» ( مز 69: 2 )، فماذا يا تُرى كان يعني ذلك له؟ 


لقد عُلق هناك على الصليب، وأراد البشر أن يذهب إلى حيث أتى. فلا أحد يريده، وقد رفضته الأرض، ولم تكن السماء لتقبله حينئذٍ، فعُلق بين السماء والأرض. 

لقد اتحد البشر جميعًا في البُغضة له، كذلك كل قوات الظلمة؛ الشيطان وملائكته الذين هاجوا ضده. فبرهن الشيطان في تلك الساعة أنه رئيس هذا العالم. لقد اتحدت كل الخليقة ضد الرب يسوع، ليس البشر فقط، بل الجمادات أيضًا؛ فالخشب والحديد اللذان خلقهما، استُعملا لصلب صانعهما!! والسماء أُغلقت فوقه، وعُلق وحيدًا بين السماء والأرض حاملاً دينونة خطايانا عندما جُعل خطية لأجلنا. 


هايكوب​​


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر 

موضوع رااااائع جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Star Online (16 مارس 2009)

الاثنين 16 مارس 2009


*جنة مغلقة  *


أختي العروس جنةٌ مُغلقةٌ، عينٌ مقفلةٌ، ينبوعٌ مختومٌ ( نش 4: 12 )



هنا يرسم العريس أخته العروس في صورة جذابة، فهي تُرى هنا كالجنَّة، وللجنَّة مكان خاص في فكر الله. وبمقارنة تكوين1 مع تكوين2: 8 يتضح لنا أن الجنَّة كانت عمل يديه مُبينًا بذلك اهتمامه ومسرته بها، وفي هذا إشارة على أن قديسيه هم لمسرته ولمسرة قلب ابنه الحبيب. 

إن العروس هي «جنَّةٌ مُغلقةٌ، عينٌ مُقفلةٌ، ينبوعٌ مختومٌ»، فهي له وحده دون سواه. إنها جنته، وهذا ما يجعلها جميلة في عينيه، وهذا ما يجب أن يراعيه المؤمن في حياته، أن تكون حياته بجملتها للرب، فإن جنته ليست حديقة عامة يستطيع أن يدخلها كل مَنْ يشاء. إنها «مغلقةٌ» لتكون له وحده، وإننا لا نستطيع أن نكون «كعذراء عفيفة للمسيح» إلا إذا كنا نحرص على الاحتفاظ بأنفسنا بعيدًا عن مؤثرات هذا العالم. 

عندما كان يموت شخص ما من إسرائيل في خيمته، فإن كل إناءٍ مفتوحٍ ليس عليه سِدَادٌ بعصابة يكون نجسًا ( عد 19: 15 ). وإننا موجودون في عالم ساده الموت الروحي، وقد غشَّى فساده ورائحته النتنة كل شيء، فلكي نكون طاهرين، يجب أن نكون أواني مُحكمة القفل. نعم ما أحوجنا ولا سيما في أيام الارتداد هذه إلى أن يكون كل مسيحي حقيقي ”مغلقًا“ و”مُقفلاً“ و”مختومًا“. وإن كان العالم يعتبرنا ضيقين، ولكن يا لها من كرامة بل وفرح يغمر نفوسنا إذ نحتفظ بكياننا للمسيح وحده. وهل ندم أي مسيحي في كل حياته وإلى نهايتها لأنه كان بجملته للمسيح؟ ولكن ما أكثر الذين حزنوا وندموا لأنهم لم يتفانوا في تكريس ذواتهم له. لقد توسل المرنم التائب إلى الله قائلاً: «اغسلني فأبيَّض أكثر من الثلج» ( مز 51: 7 )، فهل لنا مثل هذه الرغبة الصادقة في الطهارة؟ لا، بل إن قصد إلهنا من نحونا هو أسمى من ذلك، فإنه يريد من كل مَنْ له الرجاء بأنه سيكون مثل المسيح عندما يراه كما هو، أن «يطهِّر نفسه كما هو طاهر» ( 1يو 3: 3 ) وهذا ما يحفظنا من كل المؤثرات التي في هذا العالم. 

ومتى سمونا إلى هذا المستوى، فلا يكون مقياس حياتنا ما هو مُحلل أو مُحرَّم، وهذا ليس معناه التساهل مع الشر أو شبه الشر، بل يكون هدفنا ما هو مرضي ومُسرّ للمسيح، وتكون غايتنا أن جنته تأتي بالثمر المُشبع والمُلِذ لقلبه. 


متى بهنام​​


----------



## Star Online (16 مارس 2009)

الثلاثاء 17 مارس 2009  ​


*الذين ينتظرونه  *


المسيح ... سيظهر ثانيةً بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه ( عب 9: 28 )



ما أعمق هذه العبارة «الذين ينتظرونه»! لقد نظرناه على الصليب. لقد نظرنا العمل الذي أنهى خطيتنا هناك. والآن نحن لسنا فقط ننظره وهو في حضرة الله، ولكننا ننتظره، ننتظر استعلانه حينما سيظهر مرة ثانية «للذين ينتظرونه»، بلا خطية للخلاص. 

لقد ظهر مرة في اتضاع كرجل أوجاع ولم يكن سوى الإيمان يستطيع أن يخترق حُجب ذلك الستار الخارجي ويرى الأمجاد والمشتهيات المختبئة وراءه. ظهر ليكون ذبيحة خطية، ليُبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه. ونحن ننتظره الآن لكي يظهر المرة الثانية بلا خطية. 

لقد نظرناه في الجلجثة حاملاً كل دينونة شعبه المفدي ليطهِّر ضمائرنا، ولكننا ننتظره مرة ثانية، بغير أدنى علاقة بمشكلة الخطية كلها ـ للخلاص. رجاء مبارك مجيء الرب هذا! 

إن أسمى غرض لمجيئه ثانيةً هو أخذ مفدييه من هذا المشهد حيث توجد الخطية، إلى ذلك المشهد الذي اقتناه لنا بدمه، مسكننا مع الله إلى الأبد. 

كم تنتعش النفس، وكم يتلذذ القلب بهذه الموضوعات المجيدة التي تملأ النفس بالسجود والتعبد! إننا نتأمل في النعمة التي أعطتنا بهذه الكيفية فداءً كاملاً وجعلتنا ننتظر رجاءً مجيدًا. 

لا شك أنه لزام علينا أن نعمل أثناء انتظارنا، ولكنه عمل مبعَثه المحبة. نعمل لا لنحيا بل لأننا أحياء، وننتظر ابن الله من السماء. فليس هناك من فرح، أو رجاء، أو نُصرة للمؤمن يمكن مقارنتها بذلك الهتاف البهيج الذي سيدوي من كل قلب، ونحن نصعد إلى دوائر نوره المبارك لنكون كل حين معه. 

عندئذٍ سيُستكمل الخلاص في معناه الكامل. ليس خلاص النفس فقط، وليس الإنقاذ بنعمته من عبودية الخطية الذي من امتيازنا أن نتمتع به الآن، وليس تعضيدنا في مختلف ظروفنا وتجاربنا في طريق غربتنا وسياحتنا هنا، ولكن الخلاص الكامل عندما تتم كل مقاصده عند مجيئه، عندما يُغيِّر شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده، حسب عمل استطاعته أن يُخضع لنفسه كل شيء ( في 3: 21 )، عندئذٍ تكون قد تمت كل رغائبه. 

لا شيء غير مجيئه ثانيةً يبهج قلوبنا ويملؤنا ترنمًا وأغاني في الليل، ونحن ننتظر ونطلب سرعة مجيئه قائلين: «إن مجيء الرب قد اقترب» أو «الرب قريب». 

صموئيل ريدوت ​ ​


----------



## Star Online (17 مارس 2009)

*كمال عمل المسيح*


الأربعاء 18 مارس 2009​

*كمال عمل المسيح  *


فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال: قد أُكمل ( يو 19: 30 )



إن نتائج كمال عمل المسيح هي نتائج مزدوجة: بالنسبة للخطاة، وبالنسبة للمؤمنين. 

أولاً: بالنسبة للخطاة. 

أيها الصديق العزيز، لقد عمل المسيح عمل الفداء من فوق الصليب وأكمله، وليس ذلك فقط، بل لقد أعلن ذلك بنفسه أيضًا، فوضع ختم المُصادقة والكمال على ما عمله ـ تبارك اسمه. ولقد اكتفى الله حقًا بهذا العمل. تُرى، أ تكتفي أنت به؟ أم تريد أن تضيف عليه شيئًا من عندك؟ ليت روح الله يوضح لكل واحد من القرّاء الأعزاء أن عمل المسيح العظيم والرائع لا ينبغي أن نضيف عليه أي شيء. لقد اكتفى الله. ولحظة إيمانك بالمسيح وبعمله الكامل لأجلك على الصليب تنتقل من الموت إلى الحياة، وتنعَم بكل بركات الفداء. 

لقد مضى المسيح إلى الصليب ليجهز لنا بموته وليمة النعمة الغنية. وها بشارة الإنجيل تقول: «تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد أُعد». فلماذا لا تأتي؟ ولماذا تبقى بعيدًا؟ 

يا مَن تعذبون أجسادكم للتكفير عن نفوسكم، كُفوا عن محاولاتكم هذه، فكل شيء قد أُعد. يا مَن تظنون أن صلواتكم وعهودكم، وذهابكم إلى أماكن العبادة يمكن أن تضيف إلى عمل المسيح أية قيمة، أنتم مُخطئون بشدة، فالمسيح قال: «قد أُكمل». يا مَن تسأل «ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلُص؟» تعالَ كما أنت، فالمسيح قد أكمل العمل. يا مَن تشعر باليأس من أن ترضي الله أو أن تهرب من الخطية وعقابها الأبدي، تعالَ سريعًا ولا تؤجل، فمن فوق الصليب قال المسيح كلمته العظيمة والرائعة «قد أُكمل». 

ثانيًا: بالنسبة للمؤمنين. 

أما بالنسبة للمؤمنين، فكلمتي إليكم مزدوجة: أبدأها بمسئوليتكم وأختمها بامتيازاتكم. ما أكبر المسئولية التي علينا في أن نعلن أخبار هذا العمل العظيم. لقد أعطانا الله خدمة المُصالحة، أن نقول للناس: تصالحوا مع الله لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطيةً لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه. فهل نعي المسئولية الجسيمة المُلقاة على أعناقنا؟ 

لكن أيها المؤمن العزيز أقول لتعزيتك: إن الله الذي عمل لأجلك عملاً كاملاً، سوف يعمل فيك عملاً كاملاً أيضًا. وكما بدأ فيك عملاً صالحًا، لا بد أنه سوف يُكمِّل. لقد عمل الجزء الأصعب، أفلا يتمم العمل؟ بلا فهو قادر ..


يوسف رياض​​


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي ستار اون لاين وربنا يباركك
لهذه السلسلة من التأملات المثرية لحياتنا الروحية
أرى أنها تستحق التثبيت للرجوع اليها
كما أنها تستحق التقييم أيضا​ 


star online قال:


> *الثلاثاء 10 مارس 2009​​​​*​
> 
> *وما من أب يمسك عصا التأديب على طول الخط. والرب يكره العصا كما تكرهها أنت تمامًا، ولكنه يستخدمها عند اللزوم ولأجل الخير فقط، والخير من ورائها أكيد.*​
> 
> ...





​


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2009)

الأربعاء 11 مارس 2009 



> فإنه يقف على جسم فريسته ويحرك جناحيه عليه كمروحة فتشعر بالراحة والهدوء، بينما هو يمتص دماءها وهي في سُبات عميق، وهذا هو السلام الكاذب الذي يضعه الشيطان أمامك، بينما هو يقودك إلى الهاوية والدمار ( إر 6: 14 ).
> 
> حتى إذا آنس إليها أخذ يعب من اللبن ثم نام، وبينما هو متثقل في النوم سارعت إليه ودقت الوتد في صدغه وأردته قتيلاً (قض4).





حقا هو ذا اسلوب ابليس المخادع / الشرير​ 
شكرا لك ستار اون لاين​


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2009)

الخميس 12 مارس 2009


قال بولس الرسول: 
«لم أكن مُعاندًا للرؤيا السماوية» ( أع 26: 19 ).​ 
وكان الرب يعلم أن بولس لن يعانده... لذلك
قد أبرق حوله نور من السماء،​ 
يا ليت اخواننا المسلمين لا يعاندون أيضا
ويعطوا الرب الفرصة ليريهم نوره السماوي.​


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> الجمعة 13 مارس 2009​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر جعل من الله الها غير عادل
وجعل من الإنسان دمية ليس لها الخيار في مصيرها الأبدي.

ارحمنا يا رب وارحم شعبا يتبع تعاليما خاطئة​


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2009)

Star Online قال:


> السبت 14 مارس 2009​​​
> 
> 
> *آثار صعود المسيح *​
> ...


تمـــــــــاما​


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> الأحد 15 مارس 2009 ​​​
> 
> 
> حَمَلَ خطية كثيرين ​
> ...


 
دموع التوبة كلها لا تكفي لمواساة ألمه الذي حمله من أجلنا
فقط موتنا وقيامتنا معه في المعمودية يفرح قلبه ويواسي ألام خطايانا التي حملها في جسده الطاهر​


----------



## Star Online (18 مارس 2009)

المحبوبة أمة

ملاحظاتك في غاية الروعة
حضورك في المتصفح بركة

الرب يباركك ويستخدمك​


----------



## Star Online (18 مارس 2009)

الخميس 19 مارس 2009​

*يوسف والمعاملات الحكيمة  *


وإذ كانوا يفرِّغون عِدالهم إذ صُرة فضة كل واحد في عِدله. فلما رأوا صُرر فضتهم هم وأبوهم خافوا ( تك 42: 35 )



في أثناء سداد يوسف لحاجة إخوته، قادهم إلى مرحلة أبعد في الطريق إلى ردّ نفوسهم، إذ إنه بينما كان يمدهم بالقمح أرجع لكل واحد منهم فضته. فلو كانت لعيونهم أن ترى، لتعلَّموا من هذا أن يوسف يُسرّ بالعطاء، ولكن أثار هذا في قلوبهم الرعب والخوف. لقد ارتعدوا وخانتهم قلوبهم عندما اكتشفوا فضتهم، وقالوا: «ما هذا الذي صنعه الله بنا؟» (ع28). لقد تذكروا خطيتهم قبلاً (ع21)، والآن رأوا أن الله يتعامل معهم. إن خوف الله ابتدأ يظهر في نفوسهم، ولكن ليس هو بالحقيقة الخوف المقدس الذي كان يميِّز يوسف. لقد خافوا لأنهم كانوا خطاة ومذنبين، أما يوسف فقد خاف لئلا يقع في الخطية. وهكذا خافوا مرة أخرى بعدما رجعوا إلى أبيهم ووجد كل واحد منهم فضته في عِدله. كان يجب أن صلاح يوسف يفرِّح قلوبهم، ولكنهم كانوا في حالة الشقاء والخوف لأن قلوبهم المُذنبة أشعرتهم بأنهم لا يستحقون هذا الصلاح. 

ولم يكن يعقوب مُذنبًا كأبنائه، ولكن إيمانه كان ضعيفًا حتى إنه لم يستطع أن يرى أي أثر ليد الله في كل هذه الظروف. وإذ استمع إلى قصة أبنائه وكل اختباراتهم، لم يستطع إلا أن يقول: «صار كل هذا عليَّ» (ع36). ما أكبر الفرق بين هذه اللغة ولغة الإيمان التي تقول: «كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله» ( رو 8: 28 ). إن نفس الأشياء التي بَدَت للنظر الطبيعي ضده، كانت هي نفس الأشياء التي استخدمها الله لكي يعطيه بها البركة «يوسف مفقود، وشمعون مفقود، وبنيامين تأخذونه». كل هؤلاء كانوا في الحقيقة له. يوسف المفقود بالنسبة لأبيه والمرفوض والذي بيع وسُجن ومُجِّد، وشمعون المقيَّد في السجن، وبنيامين المأخوذ من أبيه؛ كل هذه كانت مراحلاً في الطريق إلى البركة ووسائل استخدمها الله لكي يُعيد يوسف إلى أبيه ويُحضر يعقوب وأبناءه إلى بركة أسمى وأعظم. 

ولكن يعقوب يقول لأبنائه «تُنزلون شيبتي بحزنٍ إلى الهاوية» (ع38). وفي نفس اللحظة التي لم يستطع يعقوب أن يرى فيها إلا الحزن والموت، كان الرب على وشك أن يمتعه بالفرح والبركة. ولو كان في إمكان يعقوب أن يستمر في أفكاره لأعاق خطة الله لبركته لأنه قال «لا ينزل ابني معكم» (ع38). 


هاملتون سميث​ ​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> الاثنين 16 مارس 2009​
> 
> 
> *جنة مغلقة *​
> ...




للأسف أصبحت حياة الكثيرين ممن ينبغي أن يكونوا مؤمنين آمينين على الوديعة
 حديقة عامة ولو كانت للنظر فقط....​ 


> وإن كان العالم يعتبرنا ضيقين


 
كذلك الطريق المؤدي الى الملكوت ضيق أيضا.​ 


> ومتى سمونا إلى هذا المستوى، فلا يكون مقياس حياتنا ما هو مُحلل أو مُحرَّم،


 
متى سمونا الى هذا المستوى تصبح حياة القداسة أمر طبيعي.
​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2009)

Star Online قال:


> الثلاثاء 17 مارس 2009 ​​​
> 
> *الذين ينتظرونه *​
> 
> ...


 


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> المحبوبة أمة​
> ملاحظاتك في غاية الروعة
> حضورك في المتصفح بركة​
> 
> الرب يباركك ويستخدمك​


 

أخي ستار اون لاين
بكل صدق اقول
إنضمامك الى المنتدى بركة

الرب يزيد وزناتك 
لأنك خادم أمين​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: كمال عمل المسيح*



star online قال:


> الأربعاء 18 مارس 2009​​​​
> 
> 
> *كمال عمل المسيح *​
> ...





وعليك اتكالنا ورجاؤنا يا رب.​


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2009)

ياه.... كم مؤثرة مقالة اليوم يا ستار اونلاين​​


star online قال:


> الخميس 19 مارس 2009​​​​
> 
> *يوسف والمعاملات الحكيمة *​
> 
> ...




شتان بين الخوفين.



> وفي نفس اللحظة التي لم يستطع يعقوب أن يرى فيها إلا الحزن والموت، كان الرب على وشك أن يمتعه بالفرح والبركة.


 
عندما يضعف إيماننا أمام رغباتنا الشخصية ومخاوفنا بسبب قلة إيماننا
نصبح كلنا يعقوبا.

الشكر للرب الذي لا يتعامل معنا بحسب استحقاقنا بل بحسب نعمته التي تفوق كل فهم.​


----------



## Star Online (19 مارس 2009)

*الملاءة النازلة من السماء*



الجمعة 20 مارس 2009​


*الملاءة النازلة من السماء  *


.. صعد بطرس على السطح ليصلي ... فرآى السماء مفتوحة، وإناءً نازلاً عليه مثل ملاءة عظيمة مربوطة بأربعة أطراف ومُدلاة على الأرض ( أع 10: 9 - 11)



سمع بطرس من الرب بعد قيامته عن الكرازة بالإنجيل لكل الخليقة ( مر 16: 15 )، ومع هذا لم يفهم أن الكرازة بالإنجيل ستذهب إلى الأمم، لكن ها قد جاءت اللحظة الحاسمة التي فيها يفهم بطرس أن حائط السياج المتوسط قد نُقِض. 

لقد تأخر الرسول بطرس في يافا أيامًا كثيرة، ولا يذكر الروح القدس شيئًا عن خدمته هناك. لقد كان ينتظر الرب لأجل الإرشاد. وكان رُسُل كرنيليوس يقتربون من يافا عندما كان بطرس على السطح يصلي، وبينما كان على السطح وقعت عليه غيبة، وقد رأى رؤيا الملاءة النازلة من السماء المفتوحة، تلك الملاءة المربوطة بأربعة أطراف ومُدلاة على الأرض، وتحتوي الملاءة على حيوانات طاهرة وحيوانات نجسة، والصوت الذي من السماء طلب من بطرس أن يذبح ويأكل. إن الرسول بعد الإعلان الذي جاء له من الآب، وبعد أن أعلن له الرب عن حقيقة موته، تسرَّع كعادته بالقول: «حاشاك يا رب! لا يكون لك هذا!» ( مت 16: 22 )، وها هو يعترض بالقول: «كلا يا رب! لأني لم آكل قط شيئًا دنِسًا أو نجسًا». فجاء الصوت ثانية يُخبره «ما طهّره الله لا تدنسه أنت»، وكان هذا على ثلاث مرات ثم ارتفعت الملاءة إلى السماء ورجعت إلى المكان الذي نزلت منه. والآن ماذا يعني كل هذا؟ 

إن الإناء الذي مثل الملاءة صورة للكنيسة، والأطراف الأربعة تمثل أطراف الأرض الأربعة، والحيوانات الطاهرة تمثل اليهود، والحيوانات النجسة تمثل الأمم. ولكن كل مَنْ في الملاءة أصبح طاهرًا بعمل المسيح وبنعمة المسيح، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: «وهكذا كان أُناسٌ منكم، لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا» ( 1كو 6: 11 ). فالمؤمنون ـ سواء من اليهود أو الأمم ـ قد اُفتدوا بدم المسيح، وخلصوا بالنعمة. وما كتبه الرسول في رسالة أفسس يتضح في رؤيا الملاءة؛ وهو أن الأمم صاروا شركاء في الميراث والجسد ونوال موعده في المسيح بالإنجيل ( أف 3: 6 ). 

والإناء نزل من السماء وارتفع إلى السماء، وهذا يُعلن المصدر السماوي والمصير السماوي الذي للكنيسة. وكما ارتفع الإناء إلى السماء، هكذا الكنيسة يومًا ما ستؤخذ إلى السماء لتتمتع بنصيبها السماوي. 


أرنو جابلين ​ ​


----------



## Star Online (20 مارس 2009)

السبت 21 مارس 2009​

*أين الراحة؟ * 


قوموا واذهبوا، لأنه ليست هذه هي الراحة. من أجل نجاسة تُهلك والهلاك شديد ( مي 2: 10 ) 


دخل العالم التعب والموت في اليوم الذي دخلت فيه الخطية بسبب سقوط آدم «ملعونة الأرض بسببك. بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك» ( تك 3: 17 ). فنحن نعمل كل يوم ونتعب. نشتغل اليوم كله ونشقى. لكن الشيء الذي يُتعب أكثر، ويُشقي أكثر، هو الخطية. وكل واحد منا إن عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيحمل نتيجة أخطائه. وهذه اللعنة التي صدرت من فم الله في ذلك اليوم المُخيف، ما زالت قائمة وسارية المفعول إلى يومنا هذا!! 

”أرض ناشفة ويابسة“ هي التي نسير عليها سني غربتنا ( مز 90: 10 ). ومع ذلك ففكر الله ومقاصده منذ الأزل أن يعطي راحة للإنسان: راحة للنفس والجسد، راحة للضمير والقلب. لكن أين وكيف نجد الطريق إلى هذه الراحة في عالم مليء بالمخاطر في كل لحظة، مليء بالفساد في كل أركانه، مليء بالعنف بصوره العديدة وفي كل جوانب الحياة؟ 

هذه الأرض ليست مكان لراحة أحد، ولا يمكن أن تكون ـ وخاصةً لقديسي الرب. «قوموا واذهبوا، لأنه ليست هذه هي الراحة (الترجمة الأدق: ليس هنا مكان للراحة). من أجل نجاسة تُهلِك والهلاك شديدٌ» ( مي 2: 10 ). هلاك وخراب بسبب النجاسة على الأرض. تعالوا بنا نُطالع كتاب تاريخ البشرية كلها لنرى أن الفساد والعنف يطلان برأسهما من كل صفحة من صفحات هذا الكتاب البشع، والسبب دائمًا هو هو: الخطية! الخطية داخل الإنسان والضاربة حتى النخاع والتي تسري في شرايينه وهو بعد جنين في الرحم! أ ليس من الغباوة بمكان أن يأتي الإنسان بوسادة ناعمة وأريكه فاخرة ويضعهما بجوار القمامة والعفونة طلبًا للراحة والاسترخاء؟! لذلك، فمن الغباوة بمكان للمؤمن أن يسعى ليجد له راحة وسط خراب وفساد عالمنا هذا. 

بعد نهاية الأربعين يومًا فتح نوح طاقة الفلك وأرسل الغراب أولاً. خرج الغراب (وهو طائر نجس) ولم يَعُد. لقد وجد الغراب، مكانًا لقدميه بين المستنقعات والأوحال. بعدها أرسل نوح الحمامة. خرجت الحمامة (وهي طائر طاهر) ورجعت. لقد رجعت الحمامة لأنها لم تجد مقرًا لرجلها. فقد كانت المياه لم تجف بعد، وما زالت المستنقعات والأوساخ لم تتلاشَ بعد! وهكذا فكلما ازدادت أمانة المؤمن في حياة الانفصال عن الشر، كلما ازداد إحساسه بالفساد المُحيط به، وكلما ازداد أيضًا إحساسًا بالتعب وعدم الراحة وسط خراب هذا العالم. 


جيمس إسحق​​


----------



## Star Online (21 مارس 2009)

الأحد 22 مارس 2009​


*توحُّد مع البائسين!!  *


وفي تلك الأيام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الأردن ( مر 1: 9 )



يبدأ إنجيل مرقس بداية ما أروعها؛ لقد بدأ بالخبر السار أن يسوع قد جاء، ولم يَفتُه أن يشير، باختصار في عبارات قصيرة، إلى مَن هو يسوع. فهو ابن الله، وهو المكتوب عنه في الأنبياء، وهو الرب يهوه، وهو الذي يرسل الله أمامه رسولاً يهيئ الطريق قدامه، وهو الذي يشهد عنه يوحنا بأنه أعظم وأقوى منه للدرجة التي معها يرى يوحنا أنه ليس أهلاً أن ينحني ويحل سيور حذائه، على الرغم من كون يوحنا هذا، بشهادة الرب نفسه، هو الذي لم يولد نبي من النساء أعظم منه!! لكن العجيب والمُثير هو: من أين جاء ـ وهو بكل هذه العظمة والبهاء؟ وكيف جاء؟ 

يقول: «وفي تلك الأيام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل»!! لا يقول عنه إنه جاء من السماء، مع أنه بالطبع من السماء؛ لكن يا للجمال، ويا للمجد، لقد جاء من ناصرة الجليل!! من أحقر مكان!! فهو ليس من الجليل المحتقر فقط، بل ومن ناصرة الجليل؛ أي الأسوأ في الأحقر!! لقد كان نثنائيل من الجليل المحتقر، لكنه قال لفيلبس، عندما أبلغه بالخبر السار أن المسيا جاء من الناصرة: «أَ مِن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيءٌ صالح؟» ( يو 1: 46 ). 

أحبائي: لو أن الرب يسوع جاء للعالم، وسكن في بيت جميل ونظيف في مدينة أورشليم، أو حتى في الجليل، وكان يخرج كل صباح ليتجول في الشوارع، يُشبع الجياع، ويشفي المرضى، ويُلقي العِظات، ثم يعود في المساء ليأخذ حمامًا ساخنًا، وينام في فراش وثير لسجدنا أمامه لسمو نُبله وكثرة محبته. لكنه لم يفعل هذا، بل دخل من أحقر مكان؛ مذود! وعاش في أحقر مدينة؛ الناصرة! ولم يكن يستمطر السماء لترسل له طعام وهو خالقها، بل عمل أبسط عمل، عمل في دكان نجار!! لقد جاء ليقول للناس: رأيت ذُلكم، وعرفت عاركم وبؤسكم، وأحببتكم! وها أنا جئت لأعيش ما تعيشونه، وأختبر الذُل الذي تختبرونه، وأتجرع الألم والاحتقار الذي تتجرعونه! دخلت عالمكم من أحقر باب، وأعيش فيه في أحقر مكان، وعندما يحل المساء أنام في العراء! لكي لا يقول واحد منكم أني لا أعرف ما يعانيه! كما إنني هنا بين الأفقر والأتعس، لكي لا أكون بعيد المنال عن البؤساء، بل في متناول الجميع! 
إنه ببساطة توحُّد مع البائسين المكروهين. 


ماهر صموئيل​ ​


----------



## Star Online (23 مارس 2009)

لاثنين 23 مارس 2009​
*اذهبوا إلى العالم  *


فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فَعَلة إلى حصاده ( مت 9: 38 )
.. اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها  
 ( مر 16: 15 ) 



إن جزءًا من قصد الرب قد تم في خلاص نفوسنا نحن. هذا جميل ومن أجله نفرح ونُعظّم اسمه المبارك. ولكن ليس هذا كل شيء. يوجد الجزء الآخر من غرض الرب السامي وذلك هو أن نأتي نحن المُخلَّصين بثمر، وأن نأخذ نصيبنا في تتميم مقاصد نعمته نحو غير المُخلَّصين. إنه لو كان لنا شيء يُذكَر من محبته غير المحدودة نحو النفوس البعيدة لَمَا شعرنا براحة، ولو ليوم واحد، من نحو الكثيرين، ولا سيما المُحيطين بنا، ممن لا يزالون في الظلمة ولم يتمتعوا بفرح وبركات خلاص نفوسهم العزيزة الكريمة. آه. مَن لنا بقلوب تشاركه في محبته وعطفه. أ لم نسمعه يقول: «فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يُرسل فَعَلة إلى حصاده» ( مت 9: 38 ). ولكن لا شك أن خلف هذا التحريض قلبًا مُفعمًا بالمشغولية العظيمة بحاجات الشعب الروحية. «ولما رأى الجموع تحنن عليهم ... حينئذٍ قال لتلاميذه: الحصاد كثير ولكن الفَعَلة قليلون. فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يُرسل فَعَلة إلى حصاده». 

إن الشعور بحاجتنا يدفعنا للصلاة. ولكن يجب أن تدفعنا حاجات الآخرين إلى الصلاة بنفس الرغبة والنشاط والقوة. إننا عندما نصلي من أجل الآخرين بحرارة، نكون متفقين مع فكر الرب كل الاتفاق. والذين علَّمهم الرب أن يصلّوا كانوا نفس الأشخاص الذين اختارهم ليُرسلهم. دعاهم إليه وأعطاهم سلطانًا وأرسلهم ( مت 10: 1 - 5). إن قوله «اطلبوا» وقوله «اذهبوا» قد صدر منذ ألفي سنة تقريبًا، ومع ذلك توجد للآن أماكن في حقل الحصاد بدون عمال بالكُلية. 

إن الكثيرين من البشر لا يزالون يجهلون المسيح الذي مات لأجلهم، ولا يزالون تحت سلطان إبليس عدو النفوس الأعظم، الذي جاء الرب لكي يُخلِّص هذه النفوس من عبوديته المريرة القاسية. ويجب أن نذكر، ليس فقط الأماكن التي لم يصل إليها كارز بالإنجيل، بل أيضًا نذكر قلة الكارزين في كثير من الأماكن التي وصل إليها الإنجيل. في كثير من الأماكن يتحمل العاملون ضغطًا ومسؤوليات أكثر مما يستطيعون القيام به، لأن قلة عدد العاملين يضطر المُخلِص لعمل الرب أن يعمل فوق مقدوره، شاعرًا بحاجة النفوس الكثيرة حوله ووجوب العمل المتوالي على تسديد هذه الحاجات. ليتنا لا ننسى أن نطلب بلجاجة من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فَعَلة إلى حصاده. 


أزوالد ج. سميث​ ​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2009)

تم تثبيت موضوعك
Stat Online
من أجل الفائدة
بسبب التجديد في الإضافات اليومية​
ولما فيه من غذاء للروح

الرب يبارك جهودك ​


----------



## Star Online (23 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا لك أخي ستار اون لاين وربنا يباركك
> لهذه السلسلة من التأملات المثرية لحياتنا الروحية
> أرى أنها تستحق التثبيت للرجوع اليها
> كما أنها تستحق التقييم أيضا​
> ...





مش بقولك انتي بركة​


----------



## Star Online (23 مارس 2009)

*
الثلاثاء 24 مارس 2009​


في البرية .. في أرض العطش  


أنا عرفتك في البرية في أرض العطش ( هو 13: 5 )



البرية .. أرض العطش. يا لها من كلمات تحمل للنفس كل معاني الخوف والرهبة! فمَن منا وإن ظن عبثًا أنه يقدر أن يسير بمفرده في هذه الفلاة بكل تهاويلها، إلا وترتطم رجلاه سريعًا بصخور البرية، بل وتُدميها أشواك الطريق؛ وسريعًا ما ترتخي يداه، وترتعش ركبتاه، أو تغدو مُخلَّعة بالأحرى. ومَن منا ظن هباءً أن يفغَر فاه ليملأ من هذه الأرض الغادرة مُشتهاه، إلا وراح يصرخ بسبب يبوسة الحلق وظمأ النفس؟ ومَن منا برأس كليلٍ راح يبحث عن مَسنَد ليتكئ، فإذا بدل الوسائد يجد الأحجار، والحَسَك يملأ حتى الأشجار، والمُعضلات تجعل العقل يَحَار أمام عالمٍ كل لحظة يُسرع إلى الانهيار. ليلهُ طويل يرخي سدوله بيأس فيقتل أمل ظهور النهار، وإذا ما ظهَر، فما الإصباح منه بأمثلِ ـ كما قال أحد الشعراء. 

ولكن مَن يملأ الرفيق الأعلى دروبهم، ويهدي خطواتهم، لا عَجب أن تسمعهم ينشدون حتى وهم يجتازون مضايق الزمان، إذ يظلم الجو ويكفهِّر: 


كيف بهذا الخلاء المَخوف   يعبر مثلي بلا أدنى خوف؟  
هل لضعيفٍ هزيل الخُطى   أن يأمن الظروف؟  


ويجدر بنا أن نعرف أن هذا السؤال ليس هو لغة الشك، أو الاستنكار، ولكنها لغة التيقن، والتعجب أيضًا؛ لغة الذي يعرف يقينًا السبيل إلى ذلك: 


لكن سيدي في القفرِ قد   رافقني وطريقي أعد  
يُرشدني بل ويحملني   يقودني للمجد  


فننشد بلغة الانتصار:«هوذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي، وترنيمتي، وقد صار لي خلاصًا» ( إش 12: 2 ). 

وإن كنا في كلمة «البرية» و«أرض العطش» نسمع ما مِن شأنه أن يرعب النفس ويرجفها، فإننا في كلمات السيد الذي يرافق، والذي يحمل ويرشد، بل ويقود صوب المجد، مُخاطبًا إيانا: «أنا عرفتك»، نسمع ما مِن شأنه أن يحمل للقلب رنينًا عذبًا، وكأن خرير مياه الراحة يعلو صوته، ويرِّن بصداه الشجي في قلوب مَن هم على سَفَرٍ. 

 
بطرس نبيل  ​ 
*​


----------



## Star Online (25 مارس 2009)

الأربعاء 25 مارس 2009​



*أين ستكون في الأبدية؟  *


فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذابٍ أبدي والأبرار إلى حياةٍ أبدية ( مت 25: 46 )



أيها القارئ العزيز: إن وقتك لدخول الأبدية لا بد آتٍ سريعًا. اسأل نفسك بأمانة. ”هل أنا مستعد للأبدية؟“ أعطِ ضميرك وقتًا ليُجيب. استمع! إنه يناجيك اليوم فلا تُسكِت صوته لئلا يمتنع عن أن يتكلم مرة أخرى.

 دع سماء وجحيم المستقبل يقفان أمامك بكل ما لهما من روعة وحق. إن أحد هذين المكانين لا بد وأن يكون مقرك الأبدي، واليوم هو الوقت الذي فيه تختار لنفسك. قد يكون الغد خارج حدود أيامك فتخسر حياتك إلى الأبد، لذلك لا تؤجل أمرًا لا يعادله في الخطورة أي أمر آخر مهما بَدَا أمامك هامًا. 

تأكد أنه من المستحيل أن ينقلك الموت من أحضان الشر والرذيلة إلى حضرة الله القدوس. إنه لن ينقلك من بين المحكوم عليهم بالهلاك؛ زملائك في السعي وراء الذهب والمكسب، إلى أغاني المفديين المتوَّجين في المجد. يقول الرب: «إن كان أحدٌ لا يولد من فوق، لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله» ( يو 3: 3 ). أيها القارئ: هل حصل معك هذا مرة؟ هل وُلدت من فوق، ولادة جديدة من الله؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك فحسنًا، وإلا فأهوال العذاب الأبدي تنتظرك، وأنت اليوم، أكثر من أي وقت مضى أقرب إلى «حيث الدود لا يموت والنار لا تُطفأ» ( مر 9: 48 ). 

لماذا تقابل الله بنفس غير مُخلَّصة؟ إنه لا يريد ذلك، وهو اليوم يناشدك ويستحثك فالتفت إليه واخلُص، لا تُهلك نفسك بإرادتك إلى الأبد. اليوم يوجه الرب التفاتك إلى الصليب، إلى ابن الله المرفوع، المتألم بل المجروح والمسحوق، وكل ذلك لأجلك شخصيًا. 

أيها القارئ: إنه لأجلك قد لبس إكليل الشوك، لأجلك قد أخرجت حربة الجندي الدم من جنبه، لأجلك صرخ في نُصرة قائلاً: «*قد أُكمل*»، لأجلك يوجد خلاص مجاني اليوم، وإذا قبلته بدون شرط، كخاطئ، لا بد وأن تخلُص إلى الأبد. 

لا تظن أنك ستُستثنى من مقابلة الله، لأجل ذلك، اليوم إن سمعت صوته فلا تقسِ قلبك .. لكن، كما أنت، ثق بالرب يسوع المسيح، اقبله مخلصًا لك لأن كلمة الله تقول: «*إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع، وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات، خلصت. لأن القلب يُؤمَنُ به للبرِّ، والفم يعترف به للخلاص*» ( رو 10: 9 ، 10). 


سبرجن​ ​


----------



## Star Online (25 مارس 2009)

*


الخميس 26 مارس 2009​

يفتاح وغلطته  


ونذر يفتاح نذرًا للرب .. إن دفعت بني عمون ليدي، فالخارج الذي يخرج من .. بيتي للقائي عند رجوعي .. .، يكون للرب، وأُصعده مُحرقة ( قض 11: 30 ، 31)



لقد تعجَّل يفتاح ونذر للرب نذرًا لم يكن له لزوم. فالرب سبق وأعطى الأرض لشعبه، والرب لا يندم في عطاياه قط. وأما من جهة الأعداء المُغتصبين لحقوق الشعب، فإن روح الرب كان قد حلّ عليه ( قض 11: 29 )، فماذا تكون قوة الأعداء أمام رجل قد حلَّ عليه روح الرب؟ 
لكن بالأسف لم يكتفِ يفتاح بقوة روح الرب. وارتكب الغلطة الكبرى، إذ استعجل ونطق بنذر دون تفكير أو تروٍ. وبذا وضع نفسه في موضع خطأ، سواء تمم النذر أم لم يتممه. لذلك قال الحكيم: «لا تستعجل فمك ولا يُسرع قلبك إلى نُطق كلام قدام الله» ( جا 5: 2 ). 

لقد تحمّل يفتاح في مُقتبل حياته نتائج غلطة لم تكن غلطته. إذ جاء إلى العالم نتيجة نشوة رعناء من أبيه؛ فهو ابن امرأة زانية. ونظر المجتمع نظرته المُريبة إلى هذا الطفل الوليد، وعاقبه على ذنب لم يرتكبه هو. غيره حدد مستقبله، ودانه الآخرون على ذلك! وها ابنته تتحمل نتائج غلطة أخطأ بها أبوها. قد يستطيع يفتاح إذًا أن يقول: ”هذا جناه أبي عليَّ“، لكنه لا يستطيع أن يردف قائلاً: ”وما جنيت على أحد“. فلقد جنى هو على ابنته نتيجة عدم ضبط لسانه، بأقصى مما جنى هو من عدم ضبط أبيه لشهوته! 

خطير عدم ضبط شهواتنا، نتحمل نحن وزره، ويتحمله معنا أشخاص أبرياء. ولكن لا يقّل خطورة عنه عدم ضبط ألسنتنا. لذا حسنٌ أن ندرب أنفسنا على التأني قبل أن نتكلم، عالمين أن أشياء كثيرة كان ممكن أن تكون أفضل مما كانت، لو أننا طلبنا إرشاد الرب قبل الكلام. 

كان يفتاح بكل يقين مُخلِصًا عندما نطق بنذره، مُخلِصًا عندما نفَّذه، لكنه كان أيضًا مُخطئًا. ونحن لا يسَعنا سوى الإعجاب من إخلاصه، ولكننا لا نبرره أبدًا على اندفاعه. آه، لو ضبط يفتاح لسانه! وآه لو كان أكثر تعلمًا من كلمة الله، وأكثر خضوعًا لروح الله! لَمَا تحوَّل الرقص إلى نوح له ولابنته! ومن هذا نتعلم أنه لا يكفينا إيمانًا بسيطًا مُخلصًا، بل نحتاج أيضًا إيمانًا متعلمًا من الله، منضبطًا بروحه، سالكًا بحسب إعلانه. 


إرادتي احفظْ فهيَ لك   ليس مُرادي الآن لي  
قلبي احفظن فيُمتلك   بحُبِ شخصِك العلي  


يوسف رياض​ *​


----------



## Star Online (27 مارس 2009)

الجمعة 27 مارس 2009​


*عندما تأمر السماء * 


*أنا الربُّ في وقتهِ أُسرع به ( إش 60: 22 )*



قال أحد رجال الله مرة: عندما أطلب شيئًا من الله، فإن كل ما أقوله له في الصلاة هو: ”رِد يا رب“. فيكفي أن تريد السماء شيئًا لتأمر به ويأخذ طريقه إلى النفاذ فورًا. دعنا فقط نتذكر ثلاثة أمثلة من الكتاب هي: يوسف، ومردخاي، ولعازر. ولنتتبع الثلاثية الآتية: 

(1) الأمر مؤكد من السماء: فليست المسألة مشيئة الإنسان نفسه، أو رغبة المُحيطين به، من أحباء أو أعداء، بل إرادة السماء. لقد كانت إرادة الله ليوسف رِفعة أعظم مما قصدها له يعقوب أبوه، أو فوطيفار رئيسه. وعلى النقيض التام من أفكار إخوته الحاسدين، وحقد وكراهية الفاسدين. وكانت مشيئة الله لمردخاي وشعبه بركة لم يحلم بها المُحبون، وعلى النقيض مما تشاور به الكارهون. وكان قصد الرب للعازر لا أن يُشفى جسده كما أراد الأحباء، ولا أن يؤبَّن بالبكاء كما فهم الأصدقاء، بل أن يُقيمه المسيح من الأموات فيتمجد الله. وفي كل مرة كان أمر السماء هو المؤكد «الرب في العُلى أقدر» ( مز 93: 4 ). 

(2) الأمر ينفذ بكل جلاء: وعندما أرادت السماء المجد ليوسف بعد المذلة، اختفى المعطلون، بل وتحوّل السجانون إلى منفذين لأمر فرعون الذي ائتمر وقتها بأمر السماء! وعندما شاءت السماء الرِفعة لمردخاي، انتفَت مشورة الكائدين له، وتحولت خشبة هامان من صليب لمردخاي إلى صلبه هو عليها كما أمرت السماء! 

وعندما قصدت السماء امتداد حياة لعازر بعد أن «مات ودُفن وأنتن في القبر»، لم يقف لا الموت، ولا تحلل الجسد، ولا القبر حائلاً أمام صوت ابن الله! 

دعونا نتيقن إذًا: أنه إذا أمرت السماء بشيء، فلننسَ المعطلات والمعوقين، ولنتيقن بإيمان راسخ أن كل هذه ستختفي من المشهد، بل وتتحول لإتمام أمر السماء نفسه! 

(3) الأمر مُعجَّل دون إبطاء: وعندما يأتي وقت الرب، فلا يوجد أي داعٍ لأي إبطاء أو تأخير. فعن يوسف نقرأ: «أسرعوا بيوسف» ( تك 41: 14 ). وعن مردخاي قيل: «في تلك الليلة طار نوم الملك» ( أس 6: 1 ). وبخصوص لعازر ظنت مرثا أخته أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير، إلا أن وقت إقامته كان قد حان، فتم الأمر في الحال بكلمة من صاحب السلطان المُقتدر ( يو 11: 24 ، 44)؛ ذاك الذي بيده كل أمورنا، الإله الحكيم وحده. له كل المجد والسجود. 


إسحق إيليا​ ​


----------



## Star Online (28 مارس 2009)

السبت 28 مارس 2009​



*هوذا يصلي * 


فقال له الرب في رؤيا: يا حنانيا!... قُم واذهب... واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلاً طرسوسيًا اسمه شاول. لأنه هوذا يصلي ( أع 9: 10 ، 11)



الله يعتبر الصلاة كعلامة لكل ما حدث لشاول في طريق دمشق. فإذ يتكلم الله عن ذلك يلخص الكل في الكلمتين: «هوذا يصلي»، هذا ما اعتبره الله وما يعتبره دائمًا. الصلاة هي علامة النعمة وبرهانها وقياسها. فكل ما يحدث من عمل النعمة المُغيِّر الذي به نحصل على التبني، هو أننا بصيرورتنا أبناء نبتدئ نصلي. لقد كان شاول الطرسوسي رجلاً مصليًا طوال حياته، ولكنه لم يصلِ قبل تلك المرة صلاة حقيقية بحسب تقدير الله. وما أصدق ترنيمة الأطفال القائلة: 

إني دائمًا أتلو صلواتي 

ولكن هل صليت مرةً؟ 

الصلاة من امتياز البنين وهي محك البنوة. وكأن الله يقسم جميع الناس إلى قسمين بكل بساطة: الذين يصلّون، والذين لا يُصلّون. إنه محك بسيط ولكنه قاطع وحاسم. 

وتوجد رنة فرح في الكلمات التي قالها الرب لحنانيا: «هوذا يصلي»، تُشبه رنة الفرح التي نجدها في مَثَل الخروف والدرهم المفقود والابن الضال: «افرحوا معي». فقلب الله يفرح عندما يبتدئ أولاده الراجعون إليه يُصلّون، ويده المُجيبة تنتظر أيديهم المرفوعة، والقلب الذي يُجيب أسمى بما لا يُقاس من القلب الذي يصرخ. 

ولقد كانت إجابة الله لشاول الطرسوسي مزدوجة؛ فأعطاه رؤيا وأرسل إليه رسولاً ( أع 9: 12 )، ولا بد أن الله يذهب أولاً قبل الإنسان الذي يرسله. وبذلك كان شاول مُهيئًا ومنتظرًا للرجل الذي رآه في رؤيا من الله. وقد أعطى الرب لحنانيا علامة الصلاة كبرهان على عمل النعمة. إنها علامته التي لا يزال يعطيها. هل هناك من برهان على أن إنسانًا ما هو رجل الله، مثل كونه رجل الصلاة؟ يقول الكتاب عن إيليا «صلى صلاة» ( يع 5: 17 ) أو صلى في صلاته. 

الصلاة عملت كل الفرق مع شاول الطرسوسي، وهي هكذا دائمًا، فقد أعطته يقينًا جديدًا من جهة الله، وتثبيتًا جديدًا للإيمان، وشركة جديدة مع شعب الله، واختبارًا جديدًا عن الشفاء، ودعوة جديدة، وقوة جديدة. الصلاة تغيِّر الأشياء. الصلاة تجعل كل شيء ممكنًا لأنها تربط النفس المُصلية بالله الكُلي القدرة، فهل نصلي؟ هل نصلي في صلاتنا؟ هل يضع الله ختمه على صلواتنا؟ 

يا رب علِّمنا أن نصلي! 


ج.ر. ميلر​​


----------



## Star Online (29 مارس 2009)

الأحد 29 مارس 2009 ​


*توحُّد مع الخطاة التائبين!!* 


وفي تلك الأيام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الأردن ( مر 1: 9 )



قد يعطف الغني على فقير، لكنه لا يستطيع أن يتوحَّد معه ليعيش معه فقره. وقد يشفق الطبيب على مريض، لكنه لا يستطيع أن يتوحَّد معه ليتذوق معه ألمه. لكن ها هو المسيح، المُحب الحقيقي الفريد، لا يتوقف عند حد العطف أو الشفقة على الإنسان، لم يُرسل له رسالة يُخبره فيها عن محبته، بل جاء إليه بنفسه! ولم يرسل له مالاً أو علاجًا، بل جاء ليكون قُربه ويلتصق به، ولكي ما، بكل الحب يتوحَّد معه. 

ومن أروع اللوحات التي تُرينا محبة المسيح للجنس البشري، هي لوحة نزوله إلى مياه المعمودية، ليعلن توحُّده مع التائبين. جاء يوحنا يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا، فكثيرون إذ سمعوا برروا الله وأدانوا أنفسهم، وقبلوا النزول إلى مياه الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم. فإذا بالسيد يأتي إلى يوحنا طالبًا أن يعتمد منه!! 

واندهش يوحنا، واندهشت ـ يقينًا ـ ملائكة السماء، فما علاقة القدوس بالتوبة، والمغفرة، والخطايا؟! بالطبع ليس له أدنى علاقة بهذه كلها، وبالتالي ليس له أدنى علاقة بالمعمودية. هذا صحيح، لكنه، وإن كان ليس له أدنى علاقة بالخطية، كانت له أقوى علاقة مع الخطاة، علاقة الحب الحقيقي، فأراد أن يُعلن عن حبه لهم والتصاقه بهم وتوحده معهم، بنزوله، معهم، إلى مياه المعمودية في الأردن، كمقدمة لنزوله، بعد قليل من أجلهم، إلى مياه الدينونة في الجلجثة. 

لقد كان، في المعمودية، كمَن يحصل على شرعية تمثيله للخطاة الآثمين بتوحده معهم، لكي يستطيع، قانونيًا، الوقوف نيابة عنهم على صليب الجلجثة أمام عدالة الله كممثل لهم!! 

أحبائي .. هو لم يستنكف أن يعيش بؤس الفقراء في الناصرة، بينما نحن عندما يسمح لنا الرب أن نجتاز في فقر أو ظلم أو أي شيء مما يجتاز فيه الناس، لكي نشعر بهم ونتعاطف معهم ونسعى لخلاص نفوسهم؛ تجدنا نتذمر ونتضجر، وكأننا نفترض أننا ما دمنا مؤمنين لا ينبغي أن نجتاز فيما يجتاز فيه الناس. بينما الواقع هو أننا ما دمنا مسيحيين ينبغي أن نجتاز ما اجتاز فيه المسيح لأجل الإنسان. 

هو لم يشمئز منهم كخطاة عندما ربط نفسه بهم في المعمودية، لكن نحن نبتعد عن الناس بسبب خطاياهم، بينما كان ينبغي أن خطاياهم هي التي تجعلنا نشفق، فنحب، ونقترب، ونبلِّغ الخبر السار. 


ماهر صموئيل​​


----------



## Star Online (30 مارس 2009)

الاثنين 30 مارس 2009​

*الأمانة في الوكالة*


هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح، ووكلاء سرائر الله، ثم يُسأل في الوُكلاء لكي يوجد الإنسان أمينًا 
( 1كو 4: 1 ، 2)
الأمين هو الشخص الذي يخاف الرب، أي يحيا في محضره، ويسلك قدامه في كل حين، ولا يكره سوى الخطية
 ( نح 7: 2 ؛ دا4: 6؛ تك39: 6).

والأمانة من أهم الصفات الشخصية وأعظمها، وهي الصفة التي تنهض في يوم الدين كالقياس الصحيح للسلامة الروحية. «كنت أمينًا» ( مت 25: 21 1كو 4: 2 )، لأنها تتعلق بكل إنسان مهما كانت ظروفه المختلفة في الحياة، ومهما كثرت أو قَلَّت مواهبه وإمكانياته، فهي لازمة للفقير كما للغني، للمتعلم كما للعامي، للقوي كما للضعيف، للسيد كما للعبد، وهي الشيء الذي لا يستطيع أحد الاعتذار عنه أو التعلل بأنه خارج قدرته وحياته ونطاقه. وهي وإن كانت واجبة للجميع، فهي لخادم الرب ألزَم وأوجَب، وذلك لأن نجاح الخدمة وفشلها يرتبطان بمدى الأمانة عنده(1كو4: 2؛ 2تي2: 2).

والمؤمن ليس فقط ابنًا في عائلة الله، وعضوًا في جسد المسيح، وحجرًا في هيكل سُكنى الروح القدس، بل هو أيضًا «وكيل على نعمة الله المتنوعة» ( 1بط 4: 10 )، وعطايا سيده أمانة في عنقه. فالوكيل ليس هو صاحب الشيء، إنما هو أمين على مال سيده، ومركز الوكالة يضع عليه مسؤولية الأمانة التي سيؤدي عنها الحساب «ثم يُسأل في الوُكلاء لكي يوجد الإنسان أمينًا» ( 1كو 4: 2 ).

وفي هذا الصَدَد، نتذكر أن الرب يسوع المسيح، في أمثاله، وبفمه الطاهر، علَّمنا ضرورة الأمانة.

1 ـ ففي مَثَل العبد ( مت 24: 45 - 50) حدَّثنا عن ضرورة الأمانة في الخدمة داخل البيت، أي في الكنيسة، كما هو مكتوب «وبيته نحن» ( عب 3: 6 ).

2ـ وفي مَثَل العشر العذارى ( مت 25: 1 - 13)، حدَّثنا عن ضرورة الأمانة في الأشواق في انتظار العريس. فإن كنا ننتظر الرب كالسيد، فيجب أن ننتظره بأمانة واجتهاد العبيد الأمناء الحكماء، وإن كنا ننتظره كالعريس، فيجب أن ننتظره بأشواق العروس.

3ـ وفي مَثَل الوَزنات ( مت 25: 14 - 30)، حدَّثنا عن ضرورة الأمانة في الخدمة خارج البيت، واستخدام كل ما يعطيه المسيح لنا من المواهب الطبيعية أو الروحية، لنبشر بإنجيل الله بطريقةٍ ما.

4ـ وفي مَثَل الأمناء ( لو 19: 12 - 27)، حدَّثنا عن ضرورة الأمانة للرب في العيشة والسلوك كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح.

يا ليت كل هذا يتلألأ في حياتنا العملية.

فايز فؤاد​​


----------



## Star Online (31 مارس 2009)

*الثلاثاء 31 مارس 2009​*
*بعد قليل جدًا*
*لأنه بعد قليل جدًا سيأتي الآتي ولا يُبطئ *( عب 10: 37 )


يُنظر إلى المؤمنين في عبرانيين10 كمجاهدين في مواجهة اضطهاد وأخطار وصعوبات طريق السفر، فيُقال لهم: «*تحتاجون إلى الصبر حتى ... تنالون الموعِد*» ( عب 10: 36 ) أي ثابروا فستصلون إلى الهدف في لحظة، وما هي إلا خطوة أو اثنتين وتدخلون سماء الراحة. ما هي إلا لحظة أخرى ويصل ذاك الذي هو في طريقه إليكم. وحينئذٍ نكون كلنا مع الرب كل حين.

هذا هو رجاء الذين هم للمسيح، أن يُكمَلوا عند مجيئه ( عب 11: 40 ). وهذا هو دخولنا إلى السماء بيتنا الأبدي. وكلما تفكرنا في أن مجيئه يقرب، وكلما أصغينا إلى دعوته، فإن مدة انتظارنا حادثة كهذه تبدو كأيام قليلة بسبب محبتنا لذاك الذي أحبنا أولاً ويرغب في أن يأخذنا إلى حيث هو.

ومع أن علينا أن ننتظر، ولكن ماذا تكون ساعات الانتظار؟ إنها مهما طالت بحسب مقاييس الزمن الأرضية، فما هي إلا فترة قصيرة جدًا إذا ما قورنت بأحقاب الأبدية الشاسعة التي ستُقضى في شركة صافية مع المُحب الفادي. وعندما نُلقي نظرة من موطننا السعيد في بيت الآب إلى ساعات الظلمة التي سبقت قدوم الصباح، نجدها وقد تضاءلت قيمتها إزاء إشراق محضره له المجد. وسنقول حينذاك: ما كان أقصر تلك الفترة، إن لم نستطع أن نقول ذلك في أوقات الظلام الحاضرة.

ولكن إن تشبَّعت قلوبنا بالمسيح وبكلمته الآن، فلا بد أن نتمتع الآن بحقيقة وعده، وبحقيقة معنى القول «*بعد قليل جدًا*» ( عب 10: 37 ). ليتنا لا نكون بطيئي الفهم مثل تلاميذ الرب عندما قالوا: *«ما هو هذا القليل الذي يقوله لنا: بعد قليل لا تُبصرونني، ثم بعد قليل أيضًا ترونني، ولأني ذاهبٌ إلى الآب؟ فقالوا: ما هو هذا القليل الذي يقول عنه؟ لسنا نعلم بماذا يتكلم!*» ( يو 16: 17 ، 18). وواضح أن العبارة البسيطة «بعد قليل» قد حيَّرت الرسل.

والحق إنهم لم يصدقوا كلماته، ولذلك لم يفهموا كلامه. ليتنا نثق ونصدق أنه بعد قليل جدًا سيأتي الآتي ولا يبطئ. إن العبد الشرير هو الذي يقول في قلبه *«سيدي يُبطئ قدومه*» ( مت 24: 48 ).
*
ليتنا نتوق أن نكون بين أولئك العبيد الصالحين والأمناء الذين سيجدهم سيدهم في نهاية هذا الوقت «القليل جدًا» ساهرين.*

و.ج. هوكنج​


----------



## bent almalk (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااااااااا 
الربي بارك مجهودك


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2009)




----------



## dodoz (10 أغسطس 2009)

*موضووووع رائــــــــــــــــع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتــــــــــــك*​


----------



## ebram90 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوعات رائعة 
ميرسى لك كتير star on line 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع جدا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Star Online (4 أغسطس 2011)

عدنا ...


----------



## Star Online (4 أغسطس 2011)

الجمعة 5 أغسطس 2011




أستير الملكة

فوضعَ (الملك أحشويرش) تاجَ المُلْكِ على رأسها ومَلَّكها مكان وشتي ( أس 2: 17 )

طريق الله هو طريق رائع، فهو يتناول مَنْ هو لا شيء ويجعل منه شيئًا يليق بالله، يتناول أشخاص تُميزهم المسكَنة والمذلة، ويُرفّعهم ويُرقّيهم إلى أعلى المراتب وأرفعها.

 طريق الله هو طريق الآلام أولاً ثم الأمجاد، ولكى نتحقق من هذا الفكر دعونا نلاحظ أستير، فتاة بلا أب ولا أم، كانت تعانى من آلام خاصة تتمثل في فقدها لذويها، وفوق هذا هي فتاة مسبية في شوشن، لها آلامها الخاصة، وشاركت بني جنسها في الآلام الجماعية المتمثلة في السبي، وقد ربَّاها ابن عمها.

 وإذا نظرنا الى بداية أستير المتواضعة، وقارنا بين هذه البدايات وبين وصولها إلى المُلك وصيرورتها ملكة لواحدة من أعظم الممالك آنذاك، حيث أصبحت زوجة لأحشويروش الذي كان ملكًا على 127 كورة، طبعًا هذا في نظرنا أمر غير عادي، أن تتحول هذه الفتاة المسكينة لتصبح الملكة لمملكة مادي وفارس،

 ولكن عندما يعمل الله يستطيع أن يتناول أستير المسكينة ويجعلها الملكة. والشيء ذاته صنعه الله معنا، فقد كنا جميعًا مسبيين كأستير وحوَّلنا الله إلى ملوك. جميل أن يُقال عن الله «يا رب، مَن مثلك المُنقذ المسكين ممَّن هو أقوى منهُ، والفقير والبائس مِن سالبهِ؟» ( مز 35: 10 ).

 لقد كنا مسبيين لعدو قاسى، كنا في حكم أمتعته التي يحفظها متسلحًا، ولكن الجميل أن الرب تدَّخل فى حياتنا وصيَّرنا ملوكًا بعد أن كنا عبيدًا «الذي أحبنا، وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمِهِ، وجعلنا ملوكًا وكهنة لله أبيه، له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين» ( رؤ 1: 5 ، 6). 

لم تكن المشكلة فقط تتمثل فى وصول أستير إلى المُلك، بل أن تتصرف بما أُعطيَ لها من إمكانيات في يوم مجيء الكارثة المتمثلة في إبادة شعبها، وهنا عادت الآلام لأستير والمخاوف بصورة مرعبة، كيف ستغامر بنفسها لكى تدخل إلى الملك. فى المرة الأولى كان الأمر أسهل فقد تصير ملكة أو تظل مسبية، ولكن الأمر فى المرة الثانية إما ستأخذ حياة بإمداد الملك قضيب الذهب لها، أو تموت وتهلك فى الحال. 

تعقدت الأمور مرة أخرى مع أستير، وكما عملت يد الله لتجعل أستير ملكة، حفظتها لتستمر ملكة، وفى الوقت ذاته تكون بركة لشعبها ولبنى جنسها. 

إسحق شحاتة​


----------



## Star Online (6 أغسطس 2011)

السبت 6 أغسطس 2011



*الحياة الأبدية​
مَن له الابن فله الحياة، ومَن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة ( 1يو 5: 12 )

الحياة الأبدية حياة بلا نهاية. هي حياة كل مَن نالها كعطية من الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا لا يمكن أن يفقدها على الإطلاق. إن مُعطيها هو الله، ومَن أُعطيت فيه هو يسوع المسيح ربنا، ومتى علمنا ذلك يسهل علينا التأكد من عدم ضياعها أو استردادها. لو كانت الحياة الأبدية شيئًا مُنح لنا في مقابل ميزة أو أمانة فينا، لكان يحق لنا أن نخاف من ضياع هذه البركة بضياع أو تغير الصفة التي أُعطيت لنا على أساسها. ولكن حيث إن هذه الحياة هي عطية الله المجانية في ربنا يسوع المسيح فإنها تبقى لنا إلى الأبد، لأن عطايا الله وهِباته هي بلا ندامة. وأكثر من ذلك أن هذه الحياة لم يُعهد إلينا بالمحافظة عليها حتى يكون خطر فقدانها قريبًا منا على الدوام. انظر ما تقوله كلمة الله عنها: «وهذه هي الشهادة: أن الله أعطانا حياةً أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنهِ» ( 1يو 5: 11 ). هل يمكن أن أفقد شيئًا قد حُفظ لي في ابن الله؟ إنه لا توجد خزانة على الأرض مهما كانت متينة إلا ويستطيع اللصوص كسرها وأخذ ما فيها، ولكن أي سارق يتمكن أن يأخذ قهرًا من المسيح ما هو محفوظ لي فيه؟ إنه قد انتصر على كل عدو وهزم كل خصم. إن يده قد كسرت قوة الموت، وهذه اليد القديرة هي التي تُمسك بالمؤمن، وعليها يرتكز سلامه الأبدي. لذلك يقول عن حق إن كل مَن نال هذه الحياة لن يهلك البتة، بل تكون هذه الحياة ملكًا له إلى الأبد ( 1يو 5: 12 ). 

واسمع أيضًا ما تقوله كلمة الله: «كتبت هذا إليكم، أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله، لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية» ( 1يو 5: 13 ). لا يقول ”لكي ترجوا“ أو ”لكي تشعروا“، بل ”لكي تعلموا“. مَن مِن الذين ألقوا حِمل خطاياهم عند قدمي المخلِّص العظيم، ومَن مِن الذين قد نظروا إليه بالإيمان البسيط القلبي يشك في كلامه؟ إن الرب هو نفسه الذي قال عن خرافه، عن جميع المؤمنين به «وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي» ( يو 10: 28 ). أَ ليس هذا كافيًا لإيجاد الطمأنينة في قلوب المؤمنين من ناحية حياتهم الأبدية؟ 

لا هَوْلَ قوَّاتِ الجحيمْ		 أخْشَى ولا المَنُونَ
لأني في الفادي الكريمْ		 أبقَى المدَى مَصُونَ​
وليم كلي​*


----------



## Star Online (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رُفع في المجد*

*الأحد 7 أغسطس 2011​
رُفع في المجد

ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون. وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم ( أع 1: 9 )

كان لقيامة المسيح، والتي تبرهنت بظهوره حيًا للتلاميذ عِدَّة مرات، أروع أثر في نفوسهم. وفي نهاية الأربعين يومًا بعد قيامته «أخرجهم خارجًا إلى بيت عنيا، ورفع يديه وباركهم. وفيما هو يباركهم، انفرد عنهم وأُصعد إلى السماء» ( لو 24: 50 ، 51). 

لقد ظلت عيونهم مرفوعة ومتعلقة به حتى جاءت السحابة وأخذته عن أعينهم. وماذا كانت مشاعرهم في هذه اللحظات؟ إنهم على الأرض لن يروه ثانيةً. وما كانوا يدركون إلا قليلاً جدًا عن المجد الذي ارتقى إليه، والعرش الذي جلس عليه، والكرامة والسلطان والقوة التي أُعطيت له. ومع ذلك فقد سجدوا له، ورجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيم.

قبل ذلك ملأ الحزن قلوبهم عندما سمعوا أنه سيتركهم ويمضي إلى الآب عن طريق الصليب. فقد علَّقوا آمالهم عليه باعتباره المسيا المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل من أعدائهم ويملك عليهم.

 أما الآن فقد رجعوا بفرحٍ عظيم في انتظار تحقيق الوعد بإرسال الروح القدس، المعزي الآخر، الذي سيمكث معهم ويكون فيهم إلى الأبد، والذي سيربطهم في وضع جديد وعلاقة جديدة مع المسيح الذي رُفع في المجد. وهذا أسمى بما لا يُقاس من علاقتهم به كالمسيا على الأرض. 

لقد نزل الروح القدس ليعلن أن المسيح هو الرأس الممجد في الأعالي. وأنه قد اجتاز السماوات صاعدًا ظافرًا على كل العِدَى. وإذ ذاك ارتعدت كل أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات مع رئيس سلطان الهواء، وهم يرون هذا الشخص العظيم يشق السماوات مرتفعًا إلى عرش الله، حائزًا أسمى مقام، ليجلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي. 

فالذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة، صار أعظم من الملائكة. إذ قد مضى إلى السماء، وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مُخضعة له ( 1بط 3: 22 ).

 والذي رُفض وأُهين وكُلل بالأشواك على الأرض، قبلته السماء ورحَّبت به، والآب قد كلَّله بالمجد والكرامة، وأجلسه عن يمينه في ذات عرشه. والذي رُفع على الصليب قد رفَّعه الله أيضًا فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يُسمَّى. إن قلوبنا تطفر فرحًا وشوقًا كلما أعلن الروح القدس عن أمجاده هناك في الأعالي. وهذا ما يجعلنا نسجد له بفرحٍ عظيم. 

كيف نَبغي غيرَهُ		 وهوَ غايةُ المُنى

قلبُنا يصْبو لهُ		 حبُّهُ يحصُرُنا

محب نصيف​*


----------



## free20 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*لا تخف لاتخف هو يقف معك فى كل الظروف 
 شكرا على الكلام الغالى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Star Online (7 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> *لا تخف لاتخف هو يقف معك فى كل الظروف
> شكرا على الكلام الغالى وربنا يباركك​*



*اشكرك حبيبي علي تواجدك فهو بركة 

الرب يحفظك*


----------



## Star Online (7 أغسطس 2011)

*صفات حياة التقوى*

*


الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2011​

صفات حياة التقوى


قدِّموا في إيمانكم فضيلة، وفي الفضيلة معرفة، وفي المعرفة تعففًا، وفي التعفف صبرًا، وفي الصبر تقوى، وفي التقوى مودَّ’ أخوية، وفي المودَّة الأخوية محبة ( 2بط 1: 5 - 7)

في 2بطرس1: 5- 7 يرتب الرسول الصفات التي تميز حياة التقوى. والصفة الأولى العظيمة للحياة المنتصرة هي الإيمان.

 ولذلك أمكن للرسول يوحنا أن يقول: «وهذه هي الغَلبة التي تغلب العالم: إيماننا»، والإيمان يلزم أن يكون له غرض، ويبيِّن لنا الرسول هذا الغرض إذ يقول: «مَن هو الذي يغلب العالم، إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله؟» ( 1يو 5: 4 ، 5).

 فالإيمان يتحول عن كل ما هو منظور ومحسوس ويتطلع إلى الرب يسوع ( غل 2: 20 ). 

وثانيًا: مع إيماننا نحتاج إلى الفضيلة أو الشجاعة الروحية والقوة الأدبية. وبهذه الشجاعة الأدبية سنتمكن من رفض أعمال الجسد فينا، ونقاوم الشرير في الخارج. فلكي نحيا حياة عملية تقوية، هذا يتطلب قوة روحية لننكر أنفسنا، ونرفض العالم، ونقاوم إبليس. 

ثالثًا: ومع الفضيلة نحتاج إلى المعرفة لنكتسب الحكمة الإلهية لتقودنا في كل طرقنا العملية. فبعيدًا عن معرفة الله وفكره المُعلن في كلمته، فإن قوتنا قد تقودنا إلى طرق الإرادة الذاتية. 

رابعًا: فإن كانت المعرفة تنفخ، فإننا نحتاج مع المعرفة إلى تعفف أو ضبط النفس. وبدون ضبط النفس هذا فإن المعرفة قد تُستخدم لتعظيم ذواتنا. 

خامسًا: نحتاج أيضًا إلى الصبر مع الآخرين. وبدون هذا الصبر فإن ضبط النفس الذي نمارسه مع أنفسنا ربما يقودنا إلى الغضب والإثارة مع الآخرين الذين لا يُظهرون قدرة كافية لضبط النفس. 

سادسًا: لا بد أن يُمارس الصبر مع التقوى أو مخافة الله، وإلا فإن هذا الصبر يقود إلى مساومة مع الشر. فالتقوى تفترض السير بالشركة مع الله حتى تصبح حياتنا محكومة بموجب قيادته وتوجيهه. فهل نأخذ كل الظروف المتغيرة للحياة كامتحان لتقوانا، سواء ظروف مزدهرة أو معوّقة، نأخذها من الرب؟ 

سابعًا: مع التقوى التي تفكر فيما يخص الله لا ننسى المودَّة الأخوية. فالتقوى تقود إلى العواطف التي تنساب لأولئك الذين هم أولاد الله، وهم إخوتنا. 

وأخيرًا، مع المودَّة الأخوية نمتلك المحبة؛ المحبة الإلهية، وإلا فإن محبتنا تنحصر في إخوتنا، بدلاً من أن تنساب في اتساعها فتتجه إلى العالم المحيط بنا. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فالمحبة الأخوية يمكن أن تتحول بسهولة إلى مجرد العواطف البشرية. 

هاملتون سميث*


----------



## Star Online (9 أغسطس 2011)

لثلاثاء 9 أغسطس 2011	 


يسوع في بيت عنيا

فلما أتى يسوع وجد أنه قد صار له أربعة أيام في القبر ( يو 11: 17 )



يا له من فكر سامٍ من شأنه أن يسند قلوبنا ويشجع نفوسنا في كل أزمنة البلايا والرزايا عندما نعلم أن كل شيء لا بد وأن يؤول لمجد الله، وأن «كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله».

 صحيح أنه يعسر علينا رؤية ذلك عند نزول التجربة وحلول الضيقة، عندما ننظر بعين القلق صديقًا طريحًا على فراش المرض، أو نطأ بأقدامنا غرفة الأحزان، أو نتلوى نحن أنفسنا على أسّرة الوجع ذابلين من شدة العلة، أو إذا انحنت نفوسنا من أخبار الخسائر. ونحن لا ننكر أنه عسير علينا أن نرى مجد الله ونُعاين خيرنا وبركاتنا ونحن في مثل هذه الظروف، 

أما الإيمان فيرى هذا الغرض في كل شيء، بينما عدم الإيمان الأعمى لا بد له وأن يضل سواء السبيل. ولو حكمت أختا بيت عنيا حسب العيان، فلا مفر من مُعاناة شدة التجربة في هذه الليالي والأيام التي صرفتاها في المَلل والتعب عند فراش أخيهما المحبوب. وليس ذلك فقط بل حينما حانت ساعة التجربة المُرّة وشاهدتاها في مشهدها الختامي، كم من الهواجس المظلمة دبت في قلبيهما. 

أما الرب يسوع، فكان ينظر إلى الأمام وقلبه معهما. كان يراقب سير تجربتهما من أسمى مرقب، ألا وهو «مجد الله»، فقد وزن الحالة من سائر وجوهها ونتائجها. لقد رق قلبه وحنَّت أحشاؤه لمصاب هاتين الأختين وشاركهما حزنهما بقلب بشري كامل. ومع أنه كان غائبًا عنهما بالجسد، لكنه كان حاضرًا معهما بروحه، 

وكان ينتظر وقت الله المعيَّن حتى يأتي لنجدتهما وإعانتهما وإنارة ظلمة الموت والقبر بأشعة مجد القيامة المنير «فلما سمع أنه مريضٌ مكث حينئذٍ في الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين» فترك الأمور تجري في أعنّتها وأذن للموت أن يجوس خلال هذه الدار المحبوبة، وكل هذا كان لمجد الله. وربما ظهر للعيان أن العدو قد فاز وانتصر، ولكن في الواقع قد مهَّد الموت السبيل لإظهار مجد الله «هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به».

 هذا هو سبيل ربنا، سبيله مع الآب، فقد قصد مجد الآب في كل حركة تحركها، وكل خطوة خطاها، وكل عمل عمله، وكل لفظة نطقها، وكل فكر جال بفكره. ومع حبه السامي لعائلة بيت عنيا، لم تحمله عواطف قلبه للذهاب توًا إلى مشهد الحزن، فلم يؤم هذه الدار إلا في الوقت المعين لإظهار مجد الله. 

ماكنتوش​


----------



## Star Online (10 أغسطس 2011)

* الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2011​

الله قد وضعها


والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا ( إش 53: 6 )


كان أحد الأطفال يرنم ترنيمة جاءت فيها هذه العبارة ”خطاياي أضع على مخلِّص الورى“. وإذ سمعته أمه قالت له: ”يا بني، هل وضعت خطاياك على المخلِّص؟“ فأجابها الولد بصوت ملؤه اليقين والثبات: ”كلا، إني لم أضعها بل الله قد وضعها“. 


عزيزي القارئ: ليس بكافٍ أن تستطيع القول ”إني أضع خطاياي على المخلِّص“، لأنك لا تعرف جزءًا من ألف من خطاياك. إن ضميرك لن يدرك قط كثرة خطاياك ولا إلى أي عمق قد وصل إثمك. إن ضمير الإنسان شيء وبر الله شيء آخر يختلف عنه كُليةً. 


ما العمل في هذا؟ ثم ما العمل في أصل هذه الخطايا كلها، طبيعتك الفاسدة؟ أَ ليس من الواضح الجلي أنه قبل أن تحصل النفس على السلام يجب أن تكون قد أدركت إدراكًا عميقًا معنى كون الله قد وضع على ابنه الحبيب كل خطاياها؟ 


عزيزي .. ما رأيك في جواب هذا الطفل؟ هل إذا سُئلت نفس هذا السؤال تستطيع أن تُجيب بإخلاص نفس الجواب؟ هل إذا دعاك الرب من هذا العالم تستطيع أن تصرِّح بأنك ذاهب إلى الرب يسوع؟

 أيها العزيز، هل أنت مستعد؟ هل تؤمن الآن من كل قلبك أن الله نفسه قد وجد علاجًا لخرابك، قد وجد فدية لآثامك، برًا كاملاً تستطيع به الوقوف أمامه؟ إن هذا هو الأساس الراسخ لسلام النفس. 

لا يستطيع أي شيء آخر أن يمنح هذا السلام. لا أعمالنا، ولا صدقَاتنا، ولا صلواتنا، ولا واجباتنا الدينية، ولا ذهابنا إلى الكنائس، ولا صيامنا، ولا شعورنا ولا اختباراتنا.


 ليس واحدة من هذه كلها ولا كلها معًا تستطيع أن تعطي للنفس سلامًا. يجب أن نعرف أن الله قد تداخل في أمرنا بنفسه وأعد العلاج الذي يناسبه. إنه، بما عمله، قد ارتاح راحة أبدية من ناحية خطايانا، إذ وضعها جميعها على ابنه، ذلك الابن المبارك الذي حملها كلها وطرحها بعيدًا إلى الأبد، ثم رجع إلى السماء بدونها.

  هذا هو الأساس الحقيقي الوحيد لسلام نفس الخاطئ، وهو ما تُرينا إياه بحق تلك الكلمات التي نطق بها هذا الطفل: «الله قد وضعها». 


فقَدْ ضلَلنا كُلُّنا		 كغَنَمٍ في طُرقِنا
والربُّ هكذا وضَعْ		 عليهِ كلَّ إثمِنا

ف. جيننجز​*​


----------



## Star Online (11 أغسطس 2011)

*هامان الرديء*

*

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2011	 ​ 
هامان الرديء

فصلبوا هامان على الخشبة التي أعدَّها لمردخاي ( أس 7: 10 )

إن كان الله يبدأ بالضعيف ويصنع منه شيئًا عظيمًا ورائعًا مثلما فعل مع أستير كما رأينا في الأسبوع الماضي، فإن الإنسان يبدأ بالمجد والعظمة وينحدر ويصل إلى لا شيء. طريق الإنسان هو طريق الانحدار والدمار. 

في برج بابل نرى هذا الأمر بوضوح، فقد تحركوا بعظمة وداعبتهم الكبرياء ليتصوَّروا أنهم قادرون على الوصول للسماء من خلال البرج الذي فكروا في بنائه، وانتهى بهم الأمر إلى لا شيء، وليس إلى لا شيء فقط بل إلى مصيبة كبيرة تتمثل فى بلبلة الألسنة. 

أيضًا نبوخذنصر، داعبته أفكاره فتصوَّر عظمته، وتخيَّل أن ما هو فيه صنعه لنفسه بقوته واقتداره، والنتيجة أن عقله تغير وطُرد من مكانه وصارت سُكناه مع البهائم وابتل جسمه بندى السماء وأكل العشب كالثيران (دا4).

وهذا الطريق هو ذات طريق الشيطان؛ فقد بدأ فى نقطة عالية وسينتهى به الأمر إلى الهلاك والقضاء النهائي بطرحه في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت في النهاية. بدأ الشيطان من جبل الاجتماع (حز28)، وسينتهي به الأمر إلى بحيرة النار؛ إلى أخفض نقطة، بل إلى مكان القضاء والدينونة المريعة. 

فى سفر أستير نجد هذا الطريق بوضوح فى هامان. وإذا تصوَّرنا كل ما كان عليه هامان من عظمة، وتخيلنا أنه في النهاية سيموت معلقًا على صليب، سنقول إن هذا أمر مستحيل، ولكن هذا ما حدث فعلاً. 

لقد توفرت لهامان إمكانيات كثيرة أهمها أنه كان له يد الملك، فكل ما يستطيع الملك أن يفعله يستطيع هامان أن يصنعه أيضًا، وكان له أُذن الملك، فكان الملك يستمع إلى مشورته بل وينفذها، حتى إنه أقنعه بإبادة اليهود، وفى الوقت ذاته دفع ليده عشرة ألاف من الفضة حتى يتمم هذا الأمر ووافقه أحشويروش على هذا. أخيرًا كان له خاتم الملك، لقد أعطاه الملك خاتمه ليختم أمر إهلاك اليهود، ولكن يا له من أمر عجيب فذاك الذى له يد المَلك وأذنه وخاتمه قد رفضه الملك وقام بصلبه على الصليب الذى كان قد أعدَّه هو بنفسه لمردخاى! 

هذا هو طريق الإنسان الذى يصل ليكون كل شيء ثم يؤول به الأمر إلى لا شيء. ويا للعجب! 

إسحق شحاتة​*


----------



## Star Online (12 أغسطس 2011)

*من أين سقطت ؟*

*الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2011​ 

من أين سقطت؟

فاذكر من أين سقطت وتُب، واعمل الأعمال الأولى، وإلا فإني آتيك عن قريبٍ وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها، إن لم تَتُب ( رؤ 2: 5 )


عزيزي : أما تذكر حالتك قبل الإيمان ؟

أما تذكر كيف كنت بائسًا شقيًا، محكومًا عليك بالهلاك في قتام الظلام إلى الأبد؟

 أما تذكر كيف كنت أسيرًا لتلك العادات الرديئة التي كانت تفتك بعقلك وجسمك وأموالك وكرامتك؟ 

ألا تتصور مقدار بؤسك وشقائك إذ ذاك، وكيف أن الله نقلك من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الضلال إلى الهدى؟ 

وكيف أشرق عليك بشمس بره، وهو لا يزال معك، يقودك ويحفظك، ويضمن سعادتك وراحتك؟

 ألا تذكر مقدار ما صنع الرب بك وكيف رحمك؟ 

وهلا ترى أمامك ذلك المستقبل المجيد، والمُلك السعيد، الذي ستتمتع فيه بأقصى درجات السرور الأبدي؟

 وهلا كانت محبة المسيح التي تفوق العقول، وتسمو على كل تصور، كافية لأن تحصرك وتأسرك؟

 وهل من عرفان الجميل أن تعامل الذي أحبك بهذا البرود المعيب، وهذا الفتور الشائن؟

 أَ ليس من المُخجل أن تدّعي أنك مسيحي، ولم يبقَ فيك من المسيحية إلا رائحتها، وبعض آثار كادت تبلى،

 حتى لا يكاد مَن يراك أو يعرفك يستطيع أن يشير إليك قائلاً: كانت هناك مسيحية، وكان لهذا مسيح؟ 

لأي غرض وُجدت؟ ولأي غاية خُلقت؟ هل لتعمل في الأرض، وما كان الله بحاجة إلى مَن يُصلح الأرض قبل أن تفسدها؟

 أم لتأكل وتشرب وتتنعم وتترفه، وكان الله في غنى عن أن يخلق أُناسًا ليأكلوا ويشربوا ويتنعموا، ثم ينسون ربهم؟ 

فكأنه ما خلقهم وما كانوا مخلوقين له.

 إن كنت قد ظننت أنك قد خُلقت لهذا، وأنك لهذا تسعى، فبئس الظن وبئس المسعى. 

هل تظن أنك مهما عملت وتعبت تستطيع أن تجد لنفسك راحة أو سعادة؟

 هل نسيت اختباراتك الماضية، وأفضال الله عليك؟ 

وكيف تنسى أن القناعة هي أعظم الخير، وأن كل الخيرات المادية بدون القناعة لا تشبع النفس البشرية الشَرِهة؟ 

أما علَّمتك المسيحية الاكتفاء؟ 

أما تعلَّمت أنك لا ترى كفايتك إلا في الرب يسوع؟ 

عندئذٍ تكفيك من الماديات القليل، ومن المنظور الضروري. فكيف تسرَّبت هذه التعاليم، ومن أي طريق هربت؟

تذكَّر جيدًا، واذكر من أين سقطت. من أين؟

اجلس وتأمل وتذكَّر من أين! وتُب واعمل الأعمال الأولى، وعُد إلى «محبتك الأولى»، وارجع إلى حالتك الأولى، وإلا فإن يسوع المسيح يأتيك عن قريب، ويزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تَتُب. 

إسحق لوزا​​*


----------



## Star Online (12 أغسطس 2011)

السبت 13 أغسطس 2011​ 
 
الاجتماع إلى اسم الرب

دخلت مقادس الله، وانتبهت إلى آخرتهم ( مز 73: 17 )

المقادس لها مكانها البارز في الكتاب الثالث من سفر المزامير (مز73 إلى 89). والجميل أن مزامير هذا القسم عددها17، كما أن الآية17 في أول مزامير هذا القسم تحدثنا عن المقادس. والرقم 17 في الكتاب المقدس هو رقم النعمة والشركة. 

والمقادس مبدئيًا تأخذ فكرنا إلى هيكل الله، حيث كان يوجد التابوت (عرش الله)، 

وتوجد الشريعة داخل التابوت (كلمة الله)، ويوجد مذبح البخور (الصلاة)، وفي الخارج يوجد شعب الله (جماعة المؤمنين العبَّاد). وهكذا الآن، فإن الذهاب للاجتماع إلى اسم الرب يتضمن وجودنا في محضر الله، واستماعنا إلى كلمة الله، ورفع الصلاة لله، والتمتع بالتسبيح لله، والتقابل مع شعب الله. وما أشد حاجتنا إلى هذا كله! 

كم لنا من البركات التي لا تُحصى عندما نوجد في ”اجتماعنا“، هذا المكان الذي قال عنه داود: «هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معًا! ... لأنه هناك أمر الرب بالبركة، حياةٍ إلى الأبد» ( مز 133: 1 ، 3). 

فنحن في محضر الرب نستمع إلى تسبيح القديسين، وفي التسبيحة يمكن أن يكون حديث من روح الله إلى قلوبنا. أو قد نستمع إلى صلاة أحد القديسين، ويكون في صلاته هذه شفاء لجروحنا. حقًا ما أبرك الوجود في محضر الرب! وما أشد خطورة تجاهل اجتماع المؤمنين معًا والرب حاضر في وسطهم! 

بالإضافة إلى هذا، فأنا في محضر الرب أجد جماعة من السيَّاح السماويين. وهذا معناه أني لست وحدي، بل لي إخوة يشاركونني ظروفي نفسها (قارن 1تس2: 14؛ 1بط5: 9). 

وسأكتشف أن هذه الجماعة، مع أنه ليس لها نصيب في أفراح العالم ومُتعه الزائلة، إلا أن كل ينابيعهم في المسيح. إنهم أُناس عزّهم بالرب، طُرق بيته في قلوبهم، عابرين في وادي البكاء يُصيرونه ينبوعًا ( مز 84: 5 ، 6)، 


ومع أنهم يسيرون فوق سهول وجبال، لكنهم سائرون صوب أفراح الخلود، وأمامهم كل أثمار الوعود. ومع أنهم ما زالوا في رحلتهم المُضنية نحو السعادة الأبدية الكاملة، إلا أنهم فيها مغمورون في التعزيات السماوية! 

ما أحلى أن تجمعنا		 يا ربنا الحنونْ
حين نراك وسطنا		 صعابنـا تهونْ


يوسف رياض


​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جداا
للموضوع الرائع
العدرا تباركك*​


----------



## Star Online (13 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا
> للموضوع الرائع
> العدرا تباركك*​



شكرا حبيبي

نورت الموضوع ..

ربنا يحفظك


----------



## Star Online (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الأحد 14 أغسطس 2011



حادثة لها مغزى!

وضرب أهل بيتشمس لأنهم نظروا إلى تابوت الرب ... فناح الشعب لأن الرب ضرب الشعب ضربة عظيمة ( 1صم 6: 19 )



كم نندهش كثيرًا عندما نعرف أن عدد الذين ماتوا هنا لنظرهم داخل التابوت يكاد يكون ضعف عدد الذين ماتوا في الحرب مع الفلسطينيين، عندما أخذوا معهم التابوت دون أمر صريح من الرب ( 1صم 4: 10 ).

 صحيح أن كِلا الأمرين خطأ، وكِلا الأمرين تطلَّب استعلان قضاء الرب، لكن يظل الخطأ الأكبر والأصعب هو محاولة الإنسان فصل رحمة الله المتمثلة فيما قدَّمه من علاج كامل في الدم، عن أحكامه وبره كما هي مُعلنة في شريعته!! 

إن الخطية التي من أجلها عاقب الله أهل بيتشمس بكل صرامة هي جُرأتهم في أن يكشفوا ما قد غطَّاه الله. فلكي يستطيعوا أن ينظروا ما بداخل التابوت، كان لا بد أن يزيحوا كرسي الرحمة من مكانه، وهم بذلك أظهروا لوحي الشهادة (الناموس)، وفصلوا الرحمة (كرسي الرحمة) عن القضاء (لوحي الشريعة)، وكانت النتيجة الحتمية لذلك هو موت المُذنب. 

إن الكروبين الواقفين ووجهاهما لأسفل لم يكونا ينظران إلى القداسة التي تستوجب الحكم على المعتدي، لكنهما كانا يتفرسان فيما قد مجَّد الله. الله الذي تمجد في الذبيحة، فلقد كان هناك الدم الذي يفصل بين الشريعة والمُطالبين بتنفيذها. 

فكم هو جدٌ خطير أن تُكشف الشريعة!! فأي شيء يحجب رعودها ( خر 19: 16 )؟! ومَنْ يستطيع أن يُوقف القضاء المُعلَن، والذي تنادي به؟ إن الشريعة تُعبِّر عن بر الله وتستوجب الموت واللعنة لكل متعدٍّ ( غل 3: 10 ). 

إن الرجل الوحيد الذي كان يستطيع الوقوف أمام الله كمَن حفظ الشريعة هو الرب يسوع له كل المجد، فهو الذي أكمل الناموس، فلقد كان مميَّزًا عن كل نسل آدم الساقط، ولكنه بدلاً من أن يأتي إلى الأرض كمنفِّذ لقضاء الناموس، تحمَّل هو سيف القضاء في نفسه ( زك 13: 7 ). 

إن نفس القلب الذي حفظ الناموس، ولم يكسره ( مز 40: 8 )، هو الذي حمل القضاء المستوجب على الشعب بسبب تعديهم للناموس. إن عاصفة الغضب قد انقضَّت عليه، ومن ثمَّ فإن عدل الله لا يمكن أن يقترب من هؤلاء الذين قد التجأوا إليه كملجأ لهم. 

عاطف إبراهيم*


----------



## Star Online (14 أغسطس 2011)

*


الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2011	 ​

كل الأشياء تحلّ لي



كل الاشياء تحلُّ لي، لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق. كل الأشياء تحل لي، لكن لا يتسلط عليَّ شيء ( 1كو 6: 12 )



«كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق». هذه الآية ورَدَت في 1كورنثوس6: 12 وتكررت مرة ثانية في الأصحاح10: 23، والتكرار دليل على أهميتها وارتباطها الوثيق بالحياة العملية. 

والعبارة «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي» رغم أنها تكررت أربع مرات في الآيتين، فإنها في كل مرة تُتبَع بكلمة «لكن» وهي توضح أن الرسول لم يكتب وصية كأنه يقول افعلوا ما يَحلو أو يروق لكم، ولكن كلامه ورَدَ في صيغة الرَّد على بعض الأشخاص الذين أساءوا فهم الحرية المسيحية. والرسول ردّ عليهم بكامل الآية التي نتأمل في معناها. 

أولاً: العبارة «تحلُّ لي» معناها أن هذا الأمر، أو هذا الشيء قانوني أو مشروع، وكلمة «لكن» تعني أنه يمكن أن لا يكون موافقًا، أي غير نافع أو غير مفيد. هناك مَن يعترض ويقول: طالما الأمر لا يضر، فلماذا لا أعمله؟ 

يا عزيزي المُخلِص، الكتاب المقدس يعلِّمنا أن نعمل الذي يفيد بطريقة إيجابية. لتوضيح المعنى، نفترض أن أمامك فرصة لشراء سيارة، لو أردت أن تبيعها لن تخسر، وهناك فرصة أخرى لشراء سيارة مختلفة، وبنفس ثمن الأولى، أفضل من حيث الجودة وعند بيعها سوف تربح، يا تُرى أي نوع تفكِّر في شرائه؟ 

ثانيًا: «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي لكن لا يتسلَّط عليَّ شيء»، أي حتى الأشياء المشروعة يجب أن لا تتسلط عليَّ، وفي هذه العبارة رسالة لمَن يحاول أن يبرر التدخين أو المُسكرات أو أي نوع من أنواع الإدمان، قائلاً إنه لم يَرِد في الكتاب المقدس ما يفيد عدم مشروعيتها، ومعروف للجميع أن كل ما يدمن عليه الإنسان فهو عبد له. 

ثالثًا: «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبني»، أي ليس كل الأشياء تؤدي إلى بنيان الشخص وتقدمه روحيًا. الخاطئ تقوده لطلب الخلاص، والمؤمن لمزيد من التقوى وحياة التكريس، وكل ما يعطل أو يعوق هذا التوجه لا يبني. وعبَّر الرسول بولس عن هذه الفكرة إيجابيًا فقال: «فإذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئًا فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله»، وأيضًا عبَّر عنها سلبيًا وقال: «لذلك إن كان طعام يُعثر أخي فلن آكل لحمًا إلى الأبد، لئلا أُعثر أخي»، وبذلك يا عزيزي يتضح أن عبارة «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي» ليست عبارة مُطلقة. 

نبيل عجيب
​*


----------



## Star Online (16 أغسطس 2011)

*

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2011​ 

الإيمان والرجاء

لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخًا، لأن الذي وعد هو أمين ( عب 10: 23 )

قبل مجيء الرب الأول، كان المؤمنون يتطلعون إلى الأمام بالإيمان والرجاء إلى الخيرات العتيدة الآتية: فإذ آمنوا بالوعد كانوا يتوقعون بالرجاء مجد مُلك المسيا. وفي حالتنا لا تزال هذه الوحدة بين الإيمان والرجاء كما كانت قديمًا وإن كانت تبدو وفي صورة مزدوجة؛ فالإيمان يستند على الماضي أي على عمل المسيح الكامل، بينما الرجاء يتطلع إلى المستقبل أي إلى رجوع مخلِّصنا. وعلى قدر ما نتحقق من يسوع كالرب الحي، على قدر ما نتطلع إلى الأمام منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيئه وخارجين للقائه. 

فإن كنا نؤمن أنه جاء، فإننا نرجو أيضًا أنه سيجيء. وإن كنا نعرف نعمة الله المخلِّصة التي ظهرت، فإننا أيضًا نتطلع بالرجاء الواثق إلى مجيء إلهنا ومخلِّصنا العظيم. وهكذا نجد أن ”الرجاء“ يتناول علاقة المسيح بالمؤمن من شتى نواحيها، حتى إن بولس عندما قال مرة: «أنا واقفٌ أحاكم على رجاء الوعد الذي صار من الله لآبائنا» ( أع 26: 6 )، إنما كان يتكلم من أعماق قلبه. فالإيمان الذي بلا رجاء هو إيمان ميت. لا يرى المسيح حيًا، ولا يشتاق أن يرى المسيح راجعًا، ولم يعرف المسيح في يوم من الأيام مصلوبًا. 

أما نحن المؤمنين فقد وُلدنا ثانيةً لرجاءٍ حيّ، وقد خلصنا بالرجاء والآن ننتظر التبني فداء أجسادنا. فإن كان رجاؤنا في المسيح قاصرًا على هذه الحياة فقط، وإن كان أُفقنا الذي نرنو إليه بأبصارنا محدودًا بهذه الأرض، وإن كنا لا نتطلع إلى الأمام إلى ظهور إلهنا ومخلِّصنا العظيم، فنحن والحق يُقال أشقى جميع الناس وأتعسهم حالاً. 

وإقرار رجائنا شيء عملي وفاحص للغاية. فنحن بالرجاء نقرّ ونعترف أننا غرباء ونُزلاء على الأرض، وأننا نطلب أمورًا سماوية، ونعمل تاعبين في انتظار مكافآت سماوية، مدَّخرين لأنفسنا كنوزًا سماوية. كما أن رجاءنا يحتم علينا أن نترك خطايا العالم ومسراته وأمجاده، وأن نطهِّر ذواتنا كما أن المسيح طاهر. وإن كنا نقرّ الرجاء، تحتم علينا أيضًا أن نبتهج حتى ولو كنا في ضيق، وأن ننظر إلى آلام وتجارب الحياة الحاضرة كأشياء لا تستحق المقارنة بالمجد العتيد، وحينئذٍ يكون الرجاء، وهو مستند على الإيمان، مُعززًا ومعضدًا للإيمان، ومالئًا إيانا بالشجاعة والصبر في طريق سيرنا. 

أدولف سافير​​*


----------



## Star Online (17 أغسطس 2011)

*دعوة النعمة المجانية*

*



	الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2011


دعوة النعمة المجانية

إنسان صنعَ عشاءً عظيمًا ودعا كثيرين، وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوِّين: تعالوا لأن كل شيءٍ قد أُعد. ( لو 14: 16 ، 17)


لما قال أحد المتكئين في بيت فريسي: «طوبى لمَن يأكل خبزًا في ملكوت الله» ( لو 14: 15 )، أجابه الرب إن العشاء مُعدّ، وأن النعمة قد جهزت كل شيء، وإن الدعوة مُقدمة إليه مجانًا ليأتي ويأكل من الخبز السماوي (ع16، 17). 

سبق أن أُرسلت الدعوة للمدعوين، أما الآن فإنه يطلب إليهم الحضور لأن وقت العشاء قد أتى وكل شيء قد أُعدَّ، ولكن يا للأسف فقد «ابتدأ الجميع برأيٍ واحد يستعفون» (ع18). لم يَقُل واحد منهم في صراحة ”أنا لا أذهب“، ولكنهم امتلأوا بالأعذار والحجج، 

وعلى هذه الكيفية عينها لا زال الكثيرون يقابلون دعوة النعمة المجانية، فهم لا يعلنون صراحةً استغناءهم عن المسيح وخلاصه، ولكنهم في الواقع يهملون المسيح والخلاص، بل يحتقرون النعمة لأجل منفعة عالمية أو شهوة جسدية أو ظل باطل ( لو 14: 18 - 20). 

ولنلاحظ أنه لم يوجد أحد غير مدعو للعشاء بسبب خطاياه، لأن الله لم يحسب للناس خطاياهم ( 2كو 5: 19 )، بل دعاهم بالنعمة الغنية التي أعدت غفرانًا كاملاً لأشر الخطاة. أما الضيف الذي لم يُقبَل في الوليمة المذكورة في متى22: 1- 14 فلم يُرفض بسبب خطاياه، بل بسبب رفضه واحتقاره ثياب العرس، أو بعبارة أخرى لرفضه نعمة الله المجانية في المسيح يسوع. 

فالملك لم يتكلم مع ذلك الرجل عن خطاياه، بل عن هذا الأمر الواحد وهو الإتيان إلى هناك بدون ثياب العرس. ثم إن رفضه لنعمة الله التي فيها وحدها الكفاية لسد أعوازه، قد أبقى خطاياه عليه حتى تُحدر به إلى الظلمة الخارجية. 

المسيح وحده هو خلاص الخاطئ، وفيه وحده سد جميع حاجاته «الله أعطانا حياةً أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه» ( 1يو 5: 11 ). فمن الواضح إذًا أن مَن يقبل الابن له حياة أبدية، ومَن يرفضه لن يرى حياة، لأن الحياة هي في الابن. فالمسألة الوحيدة هي: هل قبلت الابن كحياتك الأبدية؟ إن كنت قد قبلته فلك الكل؛ الحياة والبر والغفران والسلام والقبول. 

فيا أيها الخاطئ الذي بلا مسيح ولا نعمة تعال، فإن إلهك يناديك، والمخلِّص يدعوك، والروح القدس يحثك قائلاً: «كل شيءٍ قد أُعد». فالبيت واللباس والترحاب والوليمة الملوكية، الكل ينتظرك، فلماذا لا تأتي؟ لماذا لا تأتي الآن؟ 

ف. ج. باترسون
*


----------



## Star Online (18 أغسطس 2011)

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2011​ 
بولس والسعي نحو الهدف

ليس أني قد نلت أو صرت كاملاً، ولكني أسعى لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضًا المسيح يسوع ( في 3: 12 )

لا يعتبر الرسول نفسه أنه قد صار كاملاً. ومفهوم الكمال هنا يتعلق بموضوع التشبُّه بالمسيح. فلم تخطر على بال الرسول أية فكرة مَفادَها أنه من الممكن بلوغ حالة من اللا خطية، أو الوصول إلى وضع في هذه الحياة حيث لا يعود من المستطاع إحراز أي تقدم إضافي بعد. 

لقد أدرك أن ”الاكتفاء هو مقبرة التقدم“. لذا كان يسعى في سبيل تتميم القصد الذي من أجله خلَّصه الرب يسوع. فالرب يسوع كان قد أدرك الرسول وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق، وكان القصد من هذا اللقاء الخطير أن يصبح بولس، منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدًا، قديسًا ومثالاً، يُظهر الله من خلاله ما باستطاعة المسيح القيام به في حياة الإنسان. لم يكن بعد قد أصبح مُشابهًا للمسيح بشكلٍ كامل. كانت هذه العملية ما تزال مستمرة في حياته؛ كما أن بولس كان حريصًا جدًا على أن يستمر في حياته عمل نعمة الله هذا، وأن يتعمَّق أيضًا ويتوطَّد. 


وهذا الرجل الذي كان قد تعلَّم أن يكون مكتفيًا بما لديه من أشياء مادية ( في 4: 11 )، لم يكن البتة ليقنع بأية إنجازات روحية حققها. فهو لم يحسب نفسه أنه ”وصل“ كما نقول في أيامنا الحاضرة. لكنه ماذا فعل بعد هذا؟ «ولكني أفعل شيئًا واحدًا» .. كان رجلاً صاحب مقصد واحد. كان له هدف واحد وطموح واحد .. «إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء» وهي عبارة لا تشير إلى خطاياه وإلى سقطاته فحسب، بل أيضًا إلى امتيازاته الطبيعية، وإنجازاته، ونجاحاته التي كان قد وصفها في مَطلع هذا الأصحاح ( في 3: 4 - 6)، بل إلى انتصاراته الروحية أيضًا .. «وأمتَد إلى ما هو قدام»، أي امتيازات الحياة المسيحية ومسؤولياتها من جهة العبادة والخدمة والنمو الشخصي للخُلق المسيحي. 

وكان بولس يرى نفسه كأنه عدَّاء في سباق، ويبذل قصارى جهده في سعيه نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العُليا في المسيح يسوع (ع14). إن الغرض هو خط الوصول في نهاية حلبة السباق؛ أما الجعالة، فهي المكافأة التي تُعطى للفائز. وهنا الغرض قد يشير إلى نهاية سباق الحياة، وربما، بأكثر تحديد إلى كرسي المسيح حيث يقدِّم المؤمنون حسابًا عن أنفسهم. كما أن الجعالة ستكون إكليل البر الذي يذكر بولس بشأنه في مكان آخر أنه سيكون من نصيب الذين يكملون الشوط ( 2تي 4: 8 ). 

وليم ماكدونالد​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------

